# My Red TT Coupe Project



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right section or not, but here is the photos as promised.

03 TT Coupe Quattro 225bhp







Absolutely love it!


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Nah, you need the "hoggy's colour bind" section :lol: :lol:

very nice, good photo's too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]'


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

Your I the right place mate nice car .


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi James, she's *Beautiful *. 
But please clean those filthy exhaust pipes. so only 9/10 :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Cheers folks!



Hoggy said:


> Hi James, she's *Beautiful *.
> But please clean those filthy exhaust pipes. so only 9/10 :lol: :wink:
> Hoggy.


The whole car needs a full detail, i dont think shes been polished or waxed before. but just waiting on a dry day so i can get a full detail at it, you think the exhausts are bad you should see the engine bay! dont think it has been washed from new! though dont worry she'll be mint in no time!


----------



## olivarrr (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks just like my Suzi! Although it appears your previous owner could park, unlike mine who used the wheels to drive down the side of kerbs for the last 9 years.

Congrats =]


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice car, and in the best colour if course!


----------



## Red-tt (Nov 18, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy,great color dude


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

gogs said:


> Nice car, and in the best colour if course!


Colour correct Gordon - but only inside... Dolomite Grey is the new exterior red 
Red should only be worn by women as a suspender set.

Brian


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice car but worst colour :wink:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Tritium said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Nice car, and in the best colour if course!
> ...


Interesting way to look at it if not a tad worrying Brian, I'll remember that as I climb into my RED TT tomorrow!


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Cheers for the comments folks. I do love the red! looks alot more sportier.....and i rummour has it Red cars are quicker  :lol: :lol:



olivarrr said:


> Looks just like my Suzi! Although it appears your previous owner could park, unlike mine who used the wheels to drive down the side of kerbs for the last 9 years.
> 
> Congrats =]


Cheers mate, i was surprised at the condition of the car as a whole! i think on the front end there is a total of 5 stone chips if that!, and a faint scratch on the rear arch which im sure i can buff out. and the wheels are nearly perfect! no chunks missing just a few light scuffs! Previous owners defiantly looked after the car and came with all the paper work to prove it!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks nice.

Best colour 8)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Best colour by a mile

Dolomnite Grey ffs boys catch up :-*














































A pic whore me never :lol: :lol:


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks lovely mate, congrats [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Red is a nice colour on the right car, and a mk1 TT is the right car 8)


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

Red really suits the Mk1. Wish mine was red or black, but hey ho, I ended up with blue....S'nice enough, but red is still better!


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

warrenstuart said:


> Looks lovely mate, congrats [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> Red is a nice colour on the right car, and a mk1 TT is the right car 8)


The right car, the right colour and it's not just the MK1 thats it right on


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Sooo im really not modding this one really really really im not!!!!





Was missing the ipod function and decided to fit a new headunit, Turns out i have the Bose system in the car too, so need to get a new wiring harness so ill gain my rear speakers again, and order up a facia panel to finish it off as well.

Orignal Spec on the car 
Misano Red Paint
Concert Radio + Bose Speaker System
Protection Pack
Accoustic Parking - Rear
Tracker Security Pack
Full leather interior
Factory Pack



jamman said:


> Best colour by a mile
> 
> Dolomnite Grey ffs boys catch up :-*
> 
> A pic whore me never :lol: :lol:


Lovely Car you got there!



Danny Wilde said:


> Red really suits the Mk1. Wish mine was red or black, but hey ho, I ended up with blue....S'nice enough, but red is still better!


I wanted a black one my self or a blue one. but could only get either in the 180 or 150bhp models. had a choice of 2 silver ones and the red one, or a family members blue one but she was looking alot more for it than i paid for this, one silver was sold. the other had 158k on the clock so opted for the red. glad i did now. Just makes the car look more sporty and suits the car perfectly!


----------



## olivarrr (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm after a Concert II CD Player if you're wanting to sell...


----------



## luke250582 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi Jamec, I wonder if you can help, My audi TT came with a after market stereo which was rubbish so i have put in my kenwood stereo similar to yours but i can hardly hear the rear speakers, they are working but i have to fade the front speakers out, I couldn't figure this out but i see you have said you need a different connector, Im not sure if mine was orginally a Bose system but if so, where did you buy the connector?


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice car...looks nice n shiney...rubbish colour though . ..who's is the chavvy vauxhall?


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

olivarrr said:


> I'm after a Concert II CD Player if you're wanting to sell...


Sorry mate wouldnt be selling it, like to keep the standard headunits for if i sell the car i can revert back. or sell it with the car.



luke250582 said:


> Hi Jamec, I wonder if you can help, My audi TT came with a after market stereo which was rubbish so i have put in my kenwood stereo similar to yours but i can hardly hear the rear speakers, they are working but i have to fade the front speakers out, I couldn't figure this out but i see you have said you need a different connector, Im not sure if mine was orginally a Bose system but if so, where did you buy the connector?


You can get the connector of ebay. but from what your saying its not the same problem as me, on the standard speaker block only has the wires for the front speakers no rear speakers (on mine anyway) which is why im only getting the front, there was secondary wires for the fornt and rear speakers in the larger block which was now unused but the connector im getting converts the large block to the smaller speaker block so ill have all my speakers again. Atm fading mine to the rear i get no sound what so ever as the rears arent plugged in. With out actually seeing yours its hard to diagnose whats wrong, could be a range of things and many of which could be due to a botch in wiring blown speakers or anything.



ades tt 180 said:


> Nice car...looks nice n shiney...rubbish colour though . ..who's is the chavvy vauxhall?


Cheers mate, Red FTW!  That would be the work horse served well, 48k and falling apart more and more by the day, already due a clutch and flywheel, bearings, alternator, window mech. but still starts on the button and powers on no matter what!


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Gave the exterior a detail last night. no were near happy with the finish of the paint! but its hell of a lot better than it was originally. So went and took a few photos this morning after work


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

So more mods....im really failing this im not modding this one!

Sorting out my new office/work area/space lol i came across the box of vinyl off cuts and what not. So decided to make the rear lights all red.

Before


After


And with the reverse light on 


Done the same on the focus but was always still pinkish/red but on the TT its more white so should have no problems Think it cleans up the rear end quite a bit!

Finished the wiring of the headunit and now the full bose system is working perfectly with the aftermarket headunit... and i have to say sounds awesome!

Also fitted New brake pads, and a mini service. Be getting a tasty new induction kit soon, as well as good service.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Not Updated this quite a bit of change and quite a bit more to come.


Genuine First aid kit, new side lights, and my Number plate fixings.

Tried on some alloys i had from the focus

Didnt like them at all (not correct fitment anyway)

Car was then given a quick enhancement for a car show








Ive always been a big fan of Great sounding audio, so i had to do some sort of install into the TT. but due to me needing some boot space the boot was really a no go while still keeping a decent system. So out came the rear seats






Custom boxes made to spec of the subs. Subs will be 1300watts @ 2Ohm and the other Amp is for the door speakers which i picked up last week to try Vibe 6 Components, though may be replaced with some Focal Components. Sub boxes will be covered/enclosed and filled in round the oem trim, and retrimed to suit the standard carpets etc.

Ordered a Black Washer Cap Lid From a Lamborghini Looks so much better




Be ordering up Porche Caps next week or two. Im currently working on US Style sidelights (indicators as sidelights...but that will still function as indicators when in use)

Also ordered, FK High Sport Coilovers, 10mm Spacers for the Front, 20mm Spacers for the rear. Rear Roof Spoiler (Not sure if ill fit it but i thought ill get one anyway) Debadge Front grill (Again not sure if ill fit it). Few more parts being ordered come pay day.


----------



## eluijten (Aug 18, 2012)

Fantastic color!


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi,

Lovely car, like the colour. Yes, keep the wheels you've got they're great with a red TT. Spacing and ride height look perfect (not over done like so many) but PLEASE loose the mud flaps, unless you're going to be towing a caravan and buying flat cap and driving gloves too :lol:


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

MichaelAC said:


> Hi,
> 
> Lovely car, like the colour. Yes, keep the wheels you've got they're great with a red TT. Spacing and ride height look perfect (not over done like so many) but PLEASE loose the mud flaps, unless you're going to be towing a caravan and buying flat cap and driving gloves too :lol:


Cheers mate saldy the wheels will be going now  Due to spacers i had fitted, See in update below, though ill be on the look out for Genuine ones again, Reps dont look half as good. I did plan to remove the mudflaps but they have damaged the rear bumper and left markings though they will be removed and fixed when i get the rest of the car booked in for bits i need painted.



eluijten said:


> Fantastic color!


Cheers mate

*Update!*

So my orignal plan was to purchase some Focal Components for the doors, but due to wanting to sort out the ride height and spacers and what not i thought they would wait till next year. But managed to pick these Vibe Components up for a steal brand new! i couldnt say no! 


Then one day slightly depressed i went on a spending spree! First 2 deliveries! 


Roof spoiler
Debadge Grill
10mm Spacers
20mm Spacers
Forge Split R Valve (Purchased of JS53MES on here thanks again  )

The debadge grill and roof spoiler i got for buttons wasnt totally sure on them but i liked the idea of them so bought them if i dont like them oh well in the bin :lol:

Spoiler Test fit.



Then next day another Delivery! S2000 K&N Filter


Fitted new brakes i had bought ages ago, (fitted rear never got round to fitting fronts when i bought them) and thought id fit the spacers while i was there






Then Another Delievery!! FK Highsports!


Was to late to attempt to fit them so left it for the night and went out for a drive, started having a slight wheel wobble like a wheel was unbalanced. thought nothing of it, then started to notice a thud.....thud.... which was at random intervals, few mile more the shaking got more violent and the thuds constant, and i pulled in Front passenger side wheel bolts were hanging out  tighten them up again drive again, after a few seconds wheel wobble then same as before. pulled in and noticed that the 10mm wheel spacer had sheered .....after 5miles  

And Since sheering it has destroyed the Front Passenger side alloy, Hub the bolts and possibly the brake disk :-| [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Jamesc said:


> MichaelAC said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## TT225C (Nov 14, 2012)

That sucks big time! Did you get longer bolts with the spacers? Just interested as may get a set myself but a bit apprehensive now! :?


----------



## N3DXT (Aug 15, 2004)

Coming along nicely, hope you get the spacer / wheel issue sorted.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

JS53MES said:


> Ouch!, your TT is looking really good and i would try sending the bill to the company you bought the spacers of tbh.


Cheers mate, They were bought from FK, and i dont think its worth the hassle being a company based in Germany. And with having to replace a hub, alloy wheel and new disk, (your talking at least 300-400+ for parts alone) i dont think they are gona take blame. They didnt supply longer bolts (didnt know this at the time, but i bought some of a decent alloy wheel shop locally) First thing they are gona say is i should i have used the bolts they sell etc etc to get them out of any repairs.



TT225C said:


> That sucks big time! Did you get longer bolts with the spacers? Just interested as may get a set myself but a bit apprehensive now! :?


I didnt get longer bolts with them but i bought some from a local wheel shop. Though it cetainly has put me off spacers & adapters! i had cheap ripspeed ones on my 206 many years ago univeral fitment and had no problems, 5mile on these and there buggered! and i wasnt exactly driving hard. Though from what ive read quite a few of the smaller spacers from FK this has happened.



N3DXT said:


> Coming along nicely, hope you get the spacer / wheel issue sorted.


Cheers mate, gona get stuck in tomorrow, going to attempt to drill the studs out, though seeing how shards of the alloy wheel is basically welded into the threads of the other bolts im not being to hopefully on a quick cheap fix! Most probably need a new hub! 
Cheers mate


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

JS53MES said:


> Ouch!, your TT is looking really good and i would try sending the bill to the company you bought the spacers of tbh.


If the wheel nuts were loose, it would cause the broken spacer rather than the other way round. I've had a spacer (eibach) break in the same way, but it was when removing a wheel not whilst driving. 
Even if the spacer broke like that during driving, it wouldn't cause the wheel nuts to come loose. You can use non hub centric spacers without fear of snapping bolts (I did it myself a long time ago) but it can cause slight wobble so I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Haters gona hate  



FK High sport Coilovers Finally fitted (Rears on lowest setting but no interior atm so sitting higher than normal, Fronts about an inch of thread left), and my new Complete one off Braid Billet 3 piece wheels 19x9 all round with staggered offsets


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

Loved it until the part where you put the new alloys on 

If your happy with it though you crack on 8)


----------



## kettle (Oct 12, 2009)

Is it me or does the front one have more of a dish? Have you got them the wrong way round?


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

TT Stu-82 said:


> Loved it until the part where you put the new alloys on
> 
> If your happy with it though you crack on 8)


Cheers mate, i love them i knew they wouldnt be to everyones tastes when i got them but i love them  as good as the likes of bbs lms etc look there just to common for me. Never liked following the trend.



kettle said:


> Is it me or does the front one have more of a dish? Have you got them the wrong way round?


Just the way the photo is. there is very little camber on the front were theres quite a bit on the rear so you dont see the dish as much at this angle. same dish all round.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

i hate to judge but that car looked amazing til the wheels were changed.each to their own though,i know. :?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

finally something different [smiley=thumbsup.gif] now need better pictures


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

kazinak said:


> finally something different [smiley=thumbsup.gif] now need better pictures


Cheers mate hopefully getting new tyres on tomorrow (well today) and i need to wait on some new bolts coming though if i can manage to pick some up locally ill get some, then get the car washed then a mini photoshoot. and ill post the photos.



c15 ttt said:


> i hate to judge but that car looked amazing til the wheels were changed.each to their own though,i know. :?


Cheers, I knew i wouldnt please everyone when i bought them


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

You only need please yourself...your money, your TT. Many hate mine too, but I don't care because I love them...my money, my TT. :wink:

But, as a bonus, you pleased at least one other chap...not me mind you, I think your wheels are horrid, but you certainly pleased the chap you bought them from. I'm sure he thought he'd never find some one to take them.    . ...again, like mine. :wink:

cheers.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

TTQ2K2 said:


> You only need please yourself...your money, your TT. Many hate mine too, but I don't care because I love them...my money, my TT. :wink:
> 
> But, as a bonus, you pleased at least one other chap...not me mind you, I think your wheels are horrid, but you certainly pleased the chap you bought them from. I'm sure he thought he'd never find some one to take them.    . ...again, like mine. :wink:
> 
> cheers.


In other words you are hater

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

OMG ,,,,,,, please , take those wheels off , and put the rear window lip back on !!!!!


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

I know the wheels arent to everyones tastes but i love them 



roddy said:


> OMG ,,,,,,, please , take those wheels off , and put the rear window lip back on !!!!!


Rear window lip will be going on when the car goes in for paint, in the new year all being well few other parts to pic up before it goes in.

So what everyones been waiting on!

So got the wheels on today not the tyres i wanted but it will do for now!, looking to get a 15mm spacer for the rear, though looking into getting a new wider dish though not much luck into it so far though ive only just started. and need a 8mm for the front rubs ever so slightly on un even ground just skims it with the 5mm on so with a 8 should sort it.

At the Jet wash! Removed the Hair Dressing Products sticker from the rear bumper too while i was at it.


So On with the rest of the photos, not great photos and the car wasnt spot less (as i had just used the hot shampoo hose, and then a high pressure rinse and it was raining and done quite a bit of driving since at the jet wash)






Seriously thinking of a mirror polished finish on them now


----------



## borjitta (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh my god! 
This TT looks stunning! This is the moment to think about rolling on air  . 
Did you see this other grille?

http://www.ebay.es/itm/TT-8N-Roadster-C ... 712wt_1265

As I see, this one may suit better your TT

Just one think to ask, Did you change your rear left light to the RHD one? Or It's just an sticker?


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Thanks Mate, I just 2 seconds ago sent an enquiry off to a different Air Ride company from what i normally use. Ive been looking at Airlift and Accuair The past few days also really tempted again...gutted i got rid of the air ride parts i had :x

I have a debadge grill sitting here though unsure if ill keep it as i quite like the badge on the front gives it a bit of detail. though tempted to try another badge on it for a different look though we shall see what happens.

Rear light is just the standard one with red tinted vinyl i had left from another job.


----------



## borjitta (Dec 13, 2012)

Jamesc said:


> Thanks Mate, I just 2 seconds ago sent an enquiry off to a different Air Ride company from what i normally use. Ive been looking at Airlift and Accuair The past few days also really tempted again...gutted i got rid of the air ride parts i had :x
> 
> I have a debadge grill sitting here though unsure if ill keep it as i quite like the badge on the front gives it a bit of detail. though tempted to try another badge on it for a different look though we shall see what happens.
> 
> Rear light is just the standard one with red tinted vinyl i had left from another job.


Here in Spain, there is one more manufacturer, Nibbeltec. I don't know what what coilovers they use but I saw some car with it and it works well. Just one more option :wink:

I haven't see many TTs with this grill and this one mounted only with quattro badge can look good also. That was my idea.

In that light are you using other bulb? maybe white led one? I'm thinking in mounting a complete red light but i'm in doubt because of the reverse light.

The web isn't working :? but reading for other spanish forums the company is still working so try to send them an e-mail.
[email protected]


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

car looks much better in the latest pics mate.be interested to see the wheels polished.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

+ 1


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

borjitta said:


> ]Here in Spain, there is one more manufacturer, Nibbeltec. I don't know what what coilovers they use but I saw some car with it and it works well. Just one more option :wink:
> 
> I haven't see many TTs with this grill and this one mounted only with quattro badge can look good also. That was my idea.
> 
> ...


Cheers ill look into them and see what they say.

Just using the bulb that was in it before, which i assume is just a standard bulb. Though it does give off a bright white look its a bit pinkish, was thinking of trying a different brighter bulb maybe see if it will take away the pinkiny shade though it is very very light pink colour you can still notice it, but its more white than pink, you can easily tell im reversing. i thought about that my self using a complete red one but couldnt see anyway of having a reverse light other than attaching another light somewhere to the rear, though if you get light transparency vinyl (mainly used for shop signs etc does have its perks being a graphic designer/sign writer) thats what i used, looks basically all red and if you use thin stuff you dont notice it stuck on either and is ok with the weather as i know some people using other vinyls fade over time, i done it to my pervious cars also and never had a problem.



c15 ttt said:


> car looks much better in the latest pics mate.be interested to see the wheels polished.


Thanks mate hopefully will be done In Feb some time if not sooner. all i know is needs to be done for March as thats when the first show is


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

I like the wheels, but they look really heavy... :?


----------



## jjsweeney (Oct 17, 2012)

"















"

What did you spray or put on your car in these photos?

Car loks mint by the way


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

jjsweeney said:


> What did you spray or put on your car in these photos?
> 
> Car loks mint by the way


Cheers mate. Car was machine polished using Poor Boys SSR 2.5, and then finished with Poor Boys Black hole glaze.



Bago47 said:


> I like the wheels, but they look really heavy... :?


They are quite heavy...but not as heavy as you'd think only slightly heavier than standard. Though its never gona be used as a Race Car or Track car so dont really need to worry about effect of weight and what not.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Been playing about with the 'Stance' the other week wee bit more playing to do though, and getting some new smaller tyres at some point to give a bit more low and stance. Car also needs a wash....badly!!

Still waiting on parts arriving though cant do anything atm till the weather improves.




Touch of camber???


20mm Spacers to go on the rear, and 10mm going on up front, Rather than the 10mm on the rear and 8mm i have in the photos above.


US Plate Blank Arrived last week, Hopefully get it made to fit this week some time, as well as the US Style Light module, and the grill swapped over at the same time. Wheels will be going into get polished next month. Few more updates to come.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Take it back up 1 inch


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Most people have been saying to lower it more :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Never be dictated to by a majority ,,,,, I could have added ,, get the roof spoiler back on ,, a V6 front spoiler ,, oh and yes , give the bloody thing a wash man !!!!!!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Ok then , just to please the masses ,,, 1/2 an inch


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

roddy said:


> Never be dictated to by a majority ,,,,, I could have added ,, get the roof spoiler back on ,, a V6 front spoiler ,, oh and yes , give the bloody thing a wash man !!!!!!


 :lol: Roof spoiler will be going back on when it gets painted as well as a few other bits on the car. Still hasnt been washed as still waiting on the parents to fix the tap for the hose.... and id rather wait till i get the tap working so i can properly preclean & Snow foam the car properly before i even put a wash mitt near the car. Id rather it be dirty than damage the paint using a bad wash method.

Anyway on with some more mods

One think i thought always let the interior down of the mk1 TT was the steering wheel as it was basically the same as you would find in a golf and the TT being a bit more special imo, fancied a mk2 wheel, but by the time its in and functioning its quite a few quid! So was opting for the Momo Wheels....but i bought this billet wheel for something a bit different when the Braid wheels are on, the outer bit is to be painted or trimmed in leather to match the interior.


Few more updates in the coming weeks all being well...and hopefully get round to fitting some of the parts ive building up! Air Ride also coming soon all goes to plan


----------



## borjitta (Dec 13, 2012)

Shit... ¬¬ I was waiting for a Nardi xD

This steering wheel looks better for a LoOoOw rider Impala. I have to recognise that I like the color a lot but the interior would look better with something like 3 spokes...


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Had a few problems recently so been working to get it sorted, i then realised one of my 19s wasnt holding air and seeing as they are a pain in the back side to put air in (valve hidden on inside of wheel) i decided to remove them now and make progress on refurbing them, and get the air issue sorted. So was able to get sorted with the 18's again, and got them fitted. 



Was going to be ordering my new replacement side skirt (dent on drivers side due to jack failing....3 different jacks on 3 occasions!) and get it booked into the bodyshop to get fitted and the rest of the paint work done... but Clutch is playing up big time atm, so thats going to get sorted first. Tempted to change cars now as been having problems with my feet (have arthritis) and driving the car, though after spending the amount repairing it/maintaining it im not so sure..so we shall see what happens.

3weeks ago i had saw a new car and was quickly retuning the car back to standard, only rear interior to refit and rear coilovers to swap over. Sadly the car sold the next day (Friday) had another car lined up to view on the Monday, but sadly i didnt get that far, leaving work on Saturday night, driving home changed gear then bang no pressure from the clutch pedal bar the last inch or so. and basically no bite point... and a serious smell of burnt clutch managed to nurse the car home which its still sat there not even looked at.... Had lost all interest in the car. Though on with the garage yesterday it will be left in on Monday to get the clutch replaced as well as a few other bits and bobs it needs.

Was one of the winners of a FB Competition So these arrived this morning! German FE Font though plan to use them for shows anyway.


Which given me a bit of motivation to get the car sorted! and all being well the car will be back for Ultimate Car Show here in Larne which ill be at i had originally pulled out, but thought bugger it if the cars on the road ill show at it anyway! id of probably landed up to take photos anyway, So ive to get the coilovers back in and give it a good clean inside and out, cant see any other work being done for the show.

What happens when you run 19x9.5s up front and have them tucked under the arch and sitting as low as it will go...guess thats what that noise was 


All cleaned and treated and resprayed though no pics of that.

Started working on the US spec plate blank, my idea didnt work as well as i hoped so need to pick up some other bits tomorrow to make it sit the way i want it, then hopefully get it sprayed.

Also fitted the De badge Grill which i actually like..didnt think i would have. thinking of getting another quattro badge and putting it on the grill as well, similar to the way the badge grill has it.



Refitted the front coilovers, not fully lowered yet as im waiting till it comes back from getting the clutch done and other work.

Be running the rest of the sound system wires tomorrow, and hopefully be able to make a start on the box over the weekend + while the car is away.

Car should be going in on Monday to get the Clutch replaced, CV Boot, and Hub, so all being well ill have it back early so i can get the seats back in, and car cleaned ready for Ultimate car show.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ahh James she looks so sweet, lovely stance mate. Not over keen on the smooth grill, i feel a mk1TT looses its face without her rings, but respect your own taste and style direction. 

Damien.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Ahh James she looks so sweet, lovely stance mate. Not over keen on the smooth grill, i feel a mk1TT looses its face without her rings, but respect your own taste and style direction.
> 
> Damien.


Cheers mate, I felt the same plus audi isnt a badge/brand to be ashamed off and hide. but i got the grill dirt cheap (basically free) so thought it throw it on today while i was working on the bumper to see what it looked like, and quite like it i didnt think i would, Tempted to try and fit a Quattro badge on it to brake up the smoothness a bit but we shall see.


----------



## Bucky (Sep 9, 2012)

jamman said:


> Best colour by a mile
> 
> Dolomnite Grey ffs boys catch up :-*
> 
> ...


Looking good....just need to save up for a roof and it will be a proper car


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

very smart looking car that,,, Votek front,, Pole seats and V6 rear,,,,mmmmmmmmmmmmm 8)


----------



## Gav (Aug 13, 2012)

18's look great on her.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Bucky said:


> Looking good....just need to save up for a roof and it will be a proper car





roddy said:


> very smart looking car that,,, Votek front,, Pole seats and V6 rear,,,,mmmmmmmmmmmmm 8)


The roadsters not my car :lol:



Gav said:


> 18's look great on her.


Cheers mate


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ha ha ,, i knew that ,, i could tell the diff ....but it is nice,, 8)
and get your roof spoiler back on ,i told you before


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

roddy said:


> ha ha ,, i knew that ,, i could tell the diff ....but it is nice,, 8)
> and get your roof spoiler back on ,i told you before


Thats ok just didnt want my thread to be stolen with another car that wasnt mine :lol:  but yeah it is nice.

Spoiler is due to go on when the car goes into the bodyshop for more work....which is were it was ment to be now, ready for a show next weekend...but due to the clutch going bodyshop money needs to go to pay for the clutch  and rather than leave the spoiler in and pay to get it done....then a month later another bit.....then another bit just waiting and doing the lot at once, So have to start saving again!


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Jamesc said:


> Sooo im really not modding this one really really really im not!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there 

Did you use something like this adaptor to connect the Bose system to your new head unit?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330751801533? ... _794wt_674

Have you had to fit also that Maplin thing that reduces interferences or you've never had issues in that regards?

Last question...when you fitted the coilovers you upgraded to polybushes or used the standard busjes?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

I fitted a loom like this. Mine was only rear amplified.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-A3-A4-A6 ... 27cf6c2f8a

No didnt have to fit a Ground Loop Isolator and never had any problems, any interference at all bugs me, im one for having great sound in my cars.

No didnt upgrade polybushes or anything, just coilovers, old shocks out coilovers in, only other thing fitted other than the shocks was fitting shortened drop links but they came with my coilovers, apart from that its standard.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

So finally got the car back on Friday from the garage from having LUK Clutch & Flywheel fitted  the difference is amazing! didnt think my clutch was as bad prior till it went till i feel it now! I was told/know some sports type cars do have a heavier clutch than your standard hatch....so when buying the car i thought nothing of it! Was expensive work but i love the car alot more now!

While the car was away i ordered up some other parts and with in arriving home i had the car up on stands fitting my new spacers. Having the coilovers set so low i kept catching the strut on the wheel so added 20mm up front that i had on the rear, and the New 25mm i ordered in, Gives it a really nice aggressive stance i think! Though does rub off the outer arch liner when on rough grounds. So i may have to raise it up slightly when the sound system goes in cause it will more than likely drop it lower. 


US Plate blank almost ready to be painted to fit, though saving for a few other bits to get painted at the same time. Few more bits to do this week as well as a full interior/exterior detail with wheel refurb, ready for a car show next weekend.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Busy day today!, So with quickly running out of space at the house, and think the rear seats sort of clean up the interior a bit, and since i wasnt going for a ott build like originally planed audio wise, i thought id put the seats back in place. Then stuck into the new boot build. Just needs Trimmed now which will happen tomorrow. 


Also Finished my plate blank and spoiler (temporary until the car goes into the bodyshop for some work) Though the spoiler turned out terrible so it wont be fitted. But the plate blank


tomorrow will hopefully consist of

Wheel Refurb
Full Exterior Detail
Engine bay + Arches detailed
Stance played about with some more (spacers, height etc)
Trim Boot Build

Then Friday

Full Interior Detail
What ever i dont get done on Thursday
Few minor additions


----------



## Gav (Aug 13, 2012)

Apologies.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Project thread hijack anyone :roll:


----------



## Gav (Aug 13, 2012)

Are you referring to me?


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Jamesc said:


>


Wait, so what happened to the double sub install.....?


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Gav said:


> Are you referring to me?


partly, quite a few members have re quoted jamman TT photos in the thread like you have, and commented on his...and not said a word about my car which is what this thread is about., Im sure jamman has his own thread some were with photos of his car! I wouldnt mind as much other than theres no comments on my car from them too, wouldnt care if they were good or bad commnets, but completely blanking my car in my thread and talking about someone elses its a bit rude.



mstew said:


> Wait, so what happened to the double sub install.....?


Never got round to getting it finished, and have no space to store the rear seats now and i want to keep them for when i sell the car. So only real option was to put them back in the car. Two boxes built to the spec of the subs would have basically completely filled the boot, So down to one sub, though will be running twice as much power as i was before. and still have a bit of space. Ultimately when its 100% complete it will be covered so wont get damaged/bit more space in the boot.


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Jamesc said:


> Gav said:
> 
> 
> > Are you referring to me?
> ...


 Chill bro [smiley=smoking.gif] people are always going to post on things they like when they see them, regardless of what thread it's in... Btw nice car Jamman :lol: 
.
.
.
.
.
Yours is nice too Jamesc


----------



## Gav (Aug 13, 2012)

Jamesc said:


> Gav said:
> 
> 
> > Are you referring to me?
> ...


Apologies James.

I'm relatively new posting here and finding the feet.

If it's any consolation, your car is an absolute beaut.

Not a fan of the Alloys you had on her for a while but the multi-spoke you have back on them are ace.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

spearhunter#2 said:


> Chill bro [smiley=smoking.gif] people are always going to post on things they like when they see them, regardless of what thread it's in... Btw nice car Jamman :lol:
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Thats more like it :lol: Oh i know, just when it happens a few times does get a bit annoying. Notified of replys then come on there about someone elses car. Though it is a nice car!



Gav said:


> Apologies James.
> 
> I'm relatively new posting here and finding the feet.
> 
> ...


Not a problem! you just happened to be a the brunt of it. Yeah i never intended on changing the wheels (though i never intended on doing anything to the car :lol: ) I do like the Braid wheels though they were just to big for me to be totally happy id need to run air suspension and wider arches, which is more than i want to spend, and plus i want to be able to revert the car back to standard/near standard when i go to sell up, Wide arches and air suspension wouldnt be to everyones tastes. On the look out for another set of wheels though not sure yet what im after, but the standard wheels will stay on the now!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ooooh bitch [smiley=baby.gif] !!!,, if it is any consolation i have bee watching the progress and like many others , ( i am sure ) are enjoying the thread without necessarily replying,,,, so dont panick [smiley=bigcry.gif] ,, we all love it !!!!!!!!!!!!!
oh, just remembered , i did reply,, i told you to get that rear window spoiler back on and you have not bothered , so i am not replying again ,,huh !!!! :?


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Jamesc said:


> mstew said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, so what happened to the double sub install.....?
> ...


Ah ok then, sounds like a plan  I'll await a mini thread for this. I can't stand bad audio, the first thing I did was rip out the stock deck and speakers. Much better now 8)


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Got the car 90% finished for the show ready to be delivered up to the show last Saturday Morning. Heres how it looked before i left. 





Boot build was finished just before i left, though there is still no box or wired in yet, was just put in for the Show. Sadly i had ran out of grey carpet so black had to do.


And a little custom detail, Always liked the TT on the mk2 cap, so decided on this, using Etched Glass Vinyl changes depending on how you look at it and the light hits it. 


And a few from the show






Really happy with how it was sitting at the show! few minor things to sort, and get the plate blank and spoiler properly painted, and a nice set of wheels!



mstew said:


> Ah ok then, sounds like a plan  I'll await a mini thread for this. I can't stand bad audio, the first thing I did was rip out the stock deck and speakers. Much better now 8)


Yeah im a big fan of my car audio my self, I had a new headunit bought and in the car 2 or 3 days after buying the car :lol:



roddy said:


> ooooh bitch [smiley=baby.gif] !!!,, if it is any consolation i have bee watching the progress and like many others , ( i am sure ) are enjoying the thread without necessarily replying,,,, so dont panick [smiley=bigcry.gif] ,, we all love it !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> oh, just remembered , i did reply,, i told you to get that rear window spoiler back on and you have not bothered , so i am not replying again ,,huh !!!! :?


Window spoiler was due to go on as well as some other paint work, but due to the unexpected failure of the clutch and flywheel, and further delay in the garage, i didnt have time/money to get it done before the show at the weekend there. But dont worry it will be fitted when it goes in for paint!


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Went out yesterday to take a few photos of how its currently sitting since only ones i have were from Dubshed Show.













Currently looking for some after market wheels atm but i dunno what i want, loads of wheels i like but nothing jumping out at me that i think will look good. Want something a bit different but at the same time nothing to Different like my Custom 19" Braid Splits i had fitted earlier in the thread.


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

That is a seriously nice looking car, great photos as well


----------



## Jakalus (Jul 28, 2011)

Just had a quick scan through this - red looks mad, sooooo clean.

Are you putting the Braids back on? Seems i'm in a small minority of people who think they look good. Get it on air and it'll be absolutely amazing!

Keep it up, wish I could keep mine


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Jakalus said:


> Just had a quick scan through this - red looks mad, sooooo clean.
> 
> Are you putting the Braids back on? Seems i'm in a small minority of people who think they look good. Get it on air and it'll be absolutely amazing!
> 
> Keep it up, wish I could keep mine


Cheers mate, Other than it looks so good on the standard wheels i probably would have put the Braids back on. I think the Braids are a bit too big for the TT, due to being 19s and basically full face. Im enjoying the clean classly look it has atm. although i do like the braids and know it has alot of potential! :?

ATM plans are to buy a diesel mk4 golf (or a3 or passat or something 5x100 fitment) and use it as a daily. and fit the Braids etc on to it. But tempted to fit the braids on the TT again just to see how it looks properly with the smoothed bumper...so who knows how it might look in 6months :lol:

Though atm, main concern is getting the MOT work done, and seems the garage made a muck up for fitting the clutch and flywheel so thats going to have to be removed and refitted at some stage also :roll:



carpet3 said:


> That is a seriously nice looking car, great photos as well


Thanks Mate!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks good! Very similar to mine :lol:

Misano is such a good colour 8)


----------



## Nikos3008 (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice looking car mate, how low is it and what size spacers you using?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Well, I started by reading the last page of this thread first because to be honest, I wasn't sure if I could spend the time reading all the pages but I have to admit that seeing the photo's, I had to read more and went to page 1 and read all the way through.

Mate, fantastic TT. I was getting a bit worried when you put the other wheels on but to me (and this is obviously just my opinion) the way it looks in the last photos at the show is just awesome, it looks just perfect at all angles, you've done a cracking job on that. Just beautiful.

Graham


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Nikos3008 said:


> Nice looking car mate, how low is it and what size spacers you using?


Cheers mate, Im running 10mm Spacers up front and 25mm Spacers on the rear.

Its lowered on FK Highsport Coilovers (Adjusters/helper springs still fitted all round) Front has about half an inch left of thread to go lower, and the rear is as low as it will go. Though after the sound system is complete (as the weight will drop it down some more) and after MOT im going to see what its like with the rear adjusters out, as id like the rear a tiny bit lower.



Ian_W said:


> Looks good! Very similar to mine :lol:
> 
> Misano is such a good colour 8)


Thanks, Yeah Misano is a lovely colour....never wanted a red one...but the second i saw it at the dealer for the first time...It was love at first sight!











Love_iTT said:


> Well, I started by reading the last page of this thread first because to be honest, I wasn't sure if I could spend the time reading all the pages but I have to admit that seeing the photo's, I had to read more and went to page 1 and read all the way through.
> 
> Mate, fantastic TT. I was getting a bit worried when you put the other wheels on but to me (and this is obviously just my opinion) the way it looks in the last photos at the show is just awesome, it looks just perfect at all angles, you've done a cracking job on that. Just beautiful.
> 
> Graham


Thanks comments like that make it worth while  yeah i know exactly what you mean mate, thats the reason why the Braids havn't made another appearance (yet...you can never tell with me :lol Sitting as it does now, it doesnt look out of place at a car show, yet at the same time its presentable for every day, your not a "boy racer" in your modified car. I had been looking at other alloys recently BBS RS Replicas LM Replicas, 3SDM etc etc. photoshopped them on the car, it looked great...but took the classyness away from the car! Dont get me wrong the Chops looked great...but at the same time didnt make the car look any better! Really happy with how its sitting atm, only a few minor things i fancy doing and retro fitting a few bits and pieces but i dont think anything Major will be happening looks wise as it just doesnt need it!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Jamesc said:


> Nikos3008 said:
> 
> 
> > ...but i dont think anything Major will be happening looks wise as it just doesnt need it!


Perfect. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Graham


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Not much of an update recently just alot of maintenance work, Currently off the road atm, only got it back from the garage yesterday an mot is up, Currently booked for the 22nd but hopefully get a cancelation before then, Also in two minds weather to keep it and do it up more, which id love to do, but at the same time not lol)....keep it and drive it.....or sell up for something else.

Any on with the work

Raised it up so the garage could easily work round the car ramps etc with out any problems or chance of damage etc etc had enough problems in the past with garages



Replaced 4 CV boots up front Drilled out a stud in the hub, and new pads and disks.

Due to the grease from the CV joints been flicking up round the arches they were in quite a state, (other side was ALOT worse)


And Just about finished (ignore the scuffs on the arch these were treated and painted)


And got a bit carried away on the cleaning and ended up doing all underneath too. During photo forgot to take an after pic though like new! Need to refix the rear plastic covers as they are both hanging down slightly.


Also tried on the rear spoiler i wrapped for dubshed...but wasnt a great finish and had ran out of vinyl so left it off for the show. but stuck it on to see what it was like in red...quite like it so its defiantly being fitted if i keep the car.




Waiting on a few more parts coming from Audi and thats hopefully the last of the maintenance side of things/problems sorted. Then just to decide weather to keep it or sell it!


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Engine bay bolt kit fitted, seeing as i had basically no scews holding any of the plastic on, or they were chewed up etc.

before


After



Much Better! Just need to order some new top stut caps to finish it off, just need to wait and see if it passes the mot tomorrow so i dont have 2 or 3 orders! but fingers crossed


----------



## crazy88 (Jun 21, 2013)

Loving the car! I love how you say you're not modding it...then it starts :lol:

The tt looks nice in red.


----------



## Neal98 (Aug 17, 2012)

Love your car....  And your speaker set up! My red one has some slight mods as well, but why is your glove box on the wrong side?!


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

crazy88 said:


> Loving the car! I love how you say you're not modding it...then it starts :lol:
> 
> The tt looks nice in red.


Thanks mate! Yeah ive said it from i done my 206 few years back (went mad on it spent a fortune) and said never again. 3 cars later im still modding them :lol: Currently looking at selling and getting a new car atm....and ive told my self ill not touch the replacement....but the fact im still buying parts for the TT and "its forsale" shows that the not modding the new car idea wont last again :lol:



Neal98 said:


> Love your car....  And your speaker set up! My red one has some slight mods as well, but why is your glove box on the wrong side?!


Thanks! hopefully get the speakers finished next week. looks the part just not wired in atm :lol: Nice TT yours...not a fan of the spoiler though, but if you like it thats all that matters!


----------



## Jgy6000 (Jun 19, 2013)

Cars look is great! Love it


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Thanks mate!

Well the car passed the MOT Yesterday, with no problems what so ever  One of the cleanest cars hes seen in a while apparently so chuffed with that  Hopefully get some more work done on the car tomorrow if it stays dry.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

just seen some photos of this on ED38, looks so clean


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Thanks Mate!

So Tinted the rear light again today as i removed it so there was no chance of problems come MOT, 


Then Was never happy with the silver/white indicators on the side and didnt fancy black tinted ones so tried some red tint on them as well, 



Hard to get a decent pic of them but basically blends into the paint work but still gives off enough Amber/Orange light.

If its dry tomorrow ill be playing about with more spacers and the height, Then waiting on another delivery of vinyls etc so few more mods in the pipe line :lol:


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

So new spacers and height sorted today! 15mm Front 33mm Rear.





Really happy with how its sitting right now!


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks good with the new spacers! I've got 15 front 25 rear and want to go more on the rear, how close to the arch is it with 33s? I think we're running pretty much the same height so will be good to see


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Thanks Mate, Yeah really pleased with the look with the new spacers, i had the same (though 10mm up front then changed to 20mm then back to 10s cause i couldnt go as low, but kept rubbing the inner arch) but like you i wanted a touch more on the rear. Pretty much as close as you can get i think with out having to worry about rubbing etc.



If you drive the front drivers side up onto a brick say for jacking up the rear passenger side basically put the tyre onto the inner arch liner or a few mm clearance. Just need to test it on day to day driving and see how it is. though a quick spin up the road and back it seemed to be fine.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

So i was for selling the TT basically bought a FR 170 Leon.....but then took the TT for a spin some mountain roads and fell in love with it again  Sadly didnt have the camera with me the first time round so went out for some sea pics the other night.








Not really much more plans other than getting it perfect! going in for some paint work maybe in the next month or two or maybe wait till after winter as its not really that bad! refurb the wheels, and few other tweeks on the interior planed also mainly car audio side of things.


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks awesome man! Really sits nice with the bigger spacers!


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Cheers mate! spacers made a BIG difference i think! even though they were only slightly more than was on it! well worth it i think.


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

I absolutely love red tt's 
I miss mine every time I see one posted up on here.
The rs4 alloys are clearly the most suited wheel to the mk1.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Yeah im a big fan of red TTs now myself! Originally i was looking out for a silver one, but at the time there was only 3 TTs up for sale on the internet over here, 1 had just sold one half leather and big miles and this red one. So went to see it to take it for a test drive and see what i actually thought driving one, and not necessarily buy it, but when i first set eyes on it i loved the colour! And the Standard wheels suit them down to the ground! im still looking out for new wheels, i think will suit it, ive found many....but none will suit it more or make it look better so far...so why spend 700+ on alloys just to get it to the same "level" imo.


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

i could be completely wrong here, are those pictures taken somewhere near warrenpoint ?


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Your about 30mile away from warrenpoint in those photos!....but Warrenpoint is on the other side of the mountains (Mournes) in the photo, so you would get a similar view from warrenpoint lol


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Not to much major update wise, Sorting a few issues and working out what to do etc.

First things first is the Aero wiper upgrade, looks better and stopped the wiper lift/take off i had when on motorway and spirited driving


Next job was sorting out the sound system, being being half asleep after work, i wired it wrong and it went pop  though for near 8 years constant abuse (and overpowering it the previous 2 years in the focus, dropping the impedance and doubling the max watts etc.) it was due a change anyway. So looking to replace it and the bose speakers up front with a high end JL Audio or something similar in the new year but for now i had a fusion 10" Bass Tube lying in the house so bunged that in for now.

From this (Work in progress)


To (Work In Progress)


Will be making a surround/cover to go round it to tidy it up a bit and cover the wires distribution block etc.

Having a knock from the coilovers recently and tried raising it up to see if it made a difference..... it didnt so dropped it down lower, not bad for still having adjusters and helper springs in, and threads left up front!.


And an Instagram Pic just to be 5c3n3!


The sticker on the Windscreen is of a mates website/facebookpage/club though only running it for a while before it gets removed. Doing a full detail for Titanic Dubs so will be off by then.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

So new wheels 




Hopefully get the rest fitted tomorrow properly and sort out the fitment/height sorted as well.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

So managed to get the wheels on today, played about with various spacers etc so meant it was getting dark by the time i got out with the camera so only a few pics for now. Also re-wrapped the front plate blank due to large chip in the vinyl, it looks WAY more off colour in the photos than it actually is, though will be painted along with a few other bits after winter.






Really happy with the outside atm, Just needs destickered now and im pretty much happy with it after paint (although its not really that bad). next to get the interior/ice/engine sorted now


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks really well, much prefer these to your previous 19's


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Thanks mate really happy with how its sitting, i still have the 19s though saving them for another project, love these new wheels on the TT now.


----------



## mario_blue_eyes (Sep 15, 2013)

Car sits really nice... Looking good mate!


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Thanks mate


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Been spending the last few days getting the car ready for a local car show, Whole car was machine polished, and interior wetvac, engine bay detail etc etc. Only a few photos of the car from the iphone. Also "accidentally" debadged the rear though i quite like it, though left the quattro badge in place.





Really happy with how its sitting atm. Have a photoshoot after the show for a mini feature so will get a few photos from the show and also from the shoot posted up over the weekend.


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

i like it alot, hope the show is a good one.

but i think it may look better without the rear quattro badge 8)


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Thanks mate show was a great day! One of the best shows here in Northern Ireland ran by the GTI-NI Bunch, Held in the Famous Titanic Ship Dry Docks.

Anyone interested in seeing some photos from the show i have some uploaded onto my Facebook Portfolio site (Click Here.)

And some photos of mine ive come across.







And a little bit of fame (sadly no fortune ) Photo of the car in a local Magazine


Centre Caps for the wheels arrived and were fitted today, Also top mount are basically gone now so ordered some Powerflex replacements, as well as some Powerflex Anti Roll bar Bushings, Hopefully i can get away with just the bushings and not have to replace the whole bar, though if i need to replace ive been looking at H&R items to replace OEM ones. The new alloys will be coming off in a few weeks for winter, and will be fitting the 19s again (i know i know not everyones tastes) but i might as well get some use out of the tyres. As i will be using the OEM 18s for MOT time as 2 are low on thread and cant justify 3 sets of nearly new tyres lying about on various wheels (and thats ignoring the other 2 sets of alloys i have with tyres that dont fit on any car i own) :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

nice pics from the show there mate, sun shine as well would you believe, dead on, as they say  ,, ( spent many a long shift down that quayside,, more ships than cars in those days :? )


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

roddy said:


> nice pics from the show there mate, sun shine as well would you believe, dead on, as they say  ,, ( spent many a long shift down that quayside,, more ships than cars in those days :? )


Thanks mate, weather wasnt looking good right up until that morning, rained all week complete wash out, though i dunno how they do it but the GTI-NI team always seem to get good weather for their shows, they must have contacts and book the weather in advance :lol: Yea Not to many ships here now!

Not much of a change recently, the bass tube kept sliding about in the boot and with the distribution block on show it was very practical to put anything in the already unpractical boot :lol: so mocked up a wee build to hold it in place, will be getting trimmed when i find the material again.



Though over winter plan to upgrade the sound system and fit a proper install but this will do for now.

Top mounts have seen better days as well as the Front ARB Bushes so not one to replace items with standard ones if a reasonable aftermarket one is avilable ordered up some powerflex ones, and new OEM bushes and bolts. 


And as the bad weather is approaching the new 18s will be coming off and put into storage, so bought some Genuine Audi Wheel bags to protect them a bit, seeing as they wont fit on the wheel stand i bought earlier in the year, though my standard wheels are on that atm.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Been a hard few months on the TT, from sitting unloved in the bad weather, while i drove my Polo Runabout, attempted to be stolen/broken into three times, and a growing pile of parts waiting to be fitted. Finally starting to get back to its much loved state seeing as my new Mini runabout is almost on the road. Alot of work to do but nothing too major, alot of wee bits and pieces but hopefully it will all be finished for Ultimate Car Show/Dubshed shows at the end of March start of April.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

so have you got it off the street and into a garage now ?


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

roddy said:


> so have you got it off the street and into a garage now ?


Thankfully i do now, the car now lives in my workshop away from home, alot safer now and means the car stays cleaner too when its not in use.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Jamesc said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > so have you got it off the street and into a garage now ?
> ...


yep, having had some scumbag bust my window last week I can feel your relief


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Been doing some work on it lately, some arch work all round to give more clearance if i wish to go lower...



Rear wont be sitting this low but it can do if need be. Front i can tuck tyre and still drive so alls good.


Work in progress on the front, suspension also removed for cleaning, and also got another set of new top mounts en route, didnt even get round to fitting the powerflex ones. :roll:

Fast forward an hour or two...and  


Also picked up a second hand centre console from ebay to build a Double Din dash holder for my Pioneer headunit.

And a bored video late friday night of the car testing the new camera i bought last year and never got round to trying it :roll: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvE017Bt ... ture=share

Not doing to bad only got 5 weeks till the car has to be at the show  :lol: all being well it will be finished in time


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

Really like where this is heading!keep up the good work


----------



## Sit (Apr 28, 2010)

I like this, red looks great - you have done well for someone who wasn't going to mod their car!! Lol!

Glad you did mind - some great inspiration on this thread.

Si


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Have never seen Red look so good!!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

aye,, not bad on the guitar either 8)


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Wired in my DRL lights tonight, Just waiting on my new Top Mounts and Upper Intercooler Pipes and can get the car built back up again. Hard to see in the photo, but this is with them on, which come on with the ignition and dim when indicators are in use.



And a quick video showing the function







Sit said:


> I like this, red looks great - you have done well for someone who wasn't going to mod their car!! Lol!
> 
> Glad you did mind - some great inspiration on this thread.
> 
> Si


Cheers mate i do like the red my self now. Yeah i always say that though its only a "few minor" mods :lol:



NWDSdaz said:


> Really like where this is heading!keep up the good work


Thanks



Eadon said:


> Have never seen Red look so good!!


Thanks mate really glad i bought the red.



roddy said:


> aye,, not bad on the guitar either 8)


Ah well im not bad :lol:


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

I do like those DRL's 8) did you use those in line circuit things off ebay?


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

mstew said:


> I do like those DRL's 8) did you use those in line circuit things off ebay?


Yeah its one of those circuit type things, you cut the indicator and put it in between, then attach the other end into the sidelights, though instead i wired mine to an ignition live instead so they are on with the ignition. Bought them over a year ago only got round to fitting them now :roll:


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Ah damn it, I bought some AGEEEEEEES ago too but got rid of them as I never got round to fitting them, oh well. But now I may have to get some again soon as I do love the US sidelight look 8)

Keep up the good work!....but whats next? FMIC maybe?... :roll:


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

mstew said:


> Ah damn it, I bought some AGEEEEEEES ago too but got rid of them as I never got round to fitting them, oh well. But now I may have to get some again soon as I do love the US sidelight look 8)
> 
> Keep up the good work!....but whats next? FMIC maybe?... :roll:


Just checked i bought mine in November 2012 :lol: nearly sold them on my self but decided to keep them. glad i did cant wait to have it all built back up.

No FMIC for a while, id rather go exhaust etc first. though i am waiting on Red replacement Silicone hoses atm for the Intercooler as i thought i might as well change them now while the bumper etc is off. Ive promised my self i wont be doing anything for a while after this current wave of spending....but as you can see from this thread i do go back on my word when it comes to mods :lol: so who knows


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Ha fair, don't worry, this forum might as well just be a support group for people who over spend on car parts. We're all guilty here. Except instead of helping each other, we just encourage and influence this bad habit!

Now you said that I just found out I only got mine in March 2013 so you win sir, well played. Although now I have to bid on another set, so thanks a lot! Making me spend more bloody money... [smiley=bomb.gif] :wink:


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Thats it, worst thing about owners forums, plenty of ideas, and "small" touches which leads onto other bits and pieces, and more and more.... :lol: Same with the mini also in the video on previous page, thats the Polo daily replacement, was meant to be a cheap car that i dont have to spend money on... already ive de-wipered, changed the alloys, stubby ariel, few other wee details and alist of parts to buy for it...i havent even drove the thing on the road yet! :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Your car looks great buddy.

Well done & great work.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks awesome.. 8)

Red comes up so well after a proper machine polish. Loving the euro look..  That other quattro badge on the rear needs to go now though.

Damien.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Callum-TT said:


> Your car looks great buddy.
> 
> Well done & great work.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks mate



TTSPORT666 said:


> Looks awesome.. 8)
> 
> Red comes up so well after a proper machine polish. Loving the euro look..  That other quattro badge on the rear needs to go now though.
> 
> Damien.


Thanks yeah the red does have some shine on it when its well polished. Still a great shine on it atm, and last time it was polished was back in september, and maybe been washed 2 or 3 times since. Tempted to remove the quattro badge, will see when it comes to polishing it again over the next week or two i might remove it.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Fitted my Upper Intercooler pipes today, I think just a Red TIP to finish it off, and the rest in black.


Just need to finished removing the suspension and un-seize them, and replace yet another CV boot :roll: then i can build the car back up again and set it on the ground.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Making a good bit of progress lately on the TT, Its now down on the Ground and had to raise the rear slightly due to rubbing on hard acceleration and driving, it was either raise it or go for smaller spacers to pull the wheels in some more, but opted for a slight raise atm, as i cant adjust the front any more cause they are still seized, replacements will be ordered next month. But im happy with the way its sitting atm, Only one photo for now.



Fitted my Engine bay hoses, Next hose to be replaced wil be the black intake pipe, with another red one, and i then think ill do the rest black as i dont want to overpower it with red everywere! 

Also plan for a polished charge pipe and manifold down the line.

And the Custom dash is well on the way with the Double Din Conversion. 


Just a matter of running the wires which is in progress, and filling in the gaps on the facia.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

So been a very Busy couple of weeks and quite a few very late nights! had planned to spend the last 2 weeks working on the TT, but ended up being called into work, and any other time i had was spent working on customers cars for the shows....so the TT was slightly neglected. Also lent my mate my spacers and longer bolts, due to him buying new alloys for the shows and not realising he would need spacers, and after playing about with the rear spacers, left only 25mm spacers to go on the front, so had to run full negative camber for both shows, but this will soon be rectified when my mates spacers/longer bolts arrive.

Dash is in and almost finished...but not quite..hopefully get stuck into it again over the next week or two and get it finished. But while i cleared the car out for cleaning i found a bit of accoustic carpet i had placed in the spare wheel well which was perfect size to trim the semi boot build i had mocked up ages ago to stop the fusion bass tube moving about. 


First show was Ultimate Car Show in Larne. Finished polishing the car at 5.30am ready to leave at 8am  Sadly on the exterior got cleaned. 



Next show was Dubshed held in the Kings Hall, and was accepted for an Indoor Spot, so car had to be as close to perfect as possible, and again was another late night...finished up at 3.30am on the Saturday morning, and car had to be at the show from 9am. but the car looked awesome! and got alot of attention. One of only 2 Mk1 TTs on the day.





And sitting parked up back in the garage ready for the work to start again


Current plans are 
repair the cv joint/boot (AGAIN!! :x joys of running so low i suppose) 
Oil/Filter Change
Finish double din dash
Polished charge Pipe + inlet manifold
Red TIP
Revo Stage 1
New Suspension
V6 Spoiler
New Sound system

Longer Term 
New Alloys
Safety devices Cage (or similar)
Recaro Pole Positions Trimed in the same Grey leather + heater elements as standard seats
Full Exhaust system
Paint various parts


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking good 8)

I replaced my inner cv boot again this weekend, so sick of doing that job :? :evil:


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

Just finished reading your thread...

beautiful car mate!

what wheels are those? Ronal?


----------



## smallalex (Apr 10, 2014)

Stunning car makes me want to get a red tt now just got to find a good one first


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

smallalex said:


> Stunning car makes me want to get a red tt now just got to find a good one first


Cheers, I was lucky enough when i bought this, was the first TT i looked at in detail and was perfect, and fell in love with the colour when i arrived at the dealers.



nilanth said:


> Just finished reading your thread...
> 
> beautiful car mate!
> 
> what wheels are those? Ronal?


Thanks, They are sadly Replica of HRE Performance Wheels, Which retail at over 2k each for genuine items  But these are decent quality so didnt mind too much and £735 including tyres i wasnt complaining :lol: . maybe when i win the lottery i can buy a genuine set 



Ian_W said:


> Looking good 8)
> 
> I replaced my inner cv boot again this weekend, so sick of doing that job :? :evil:


Cheers, Yeah its a pain! I hate doing it, only job i now get other people to do :lol: though thankfully i share my work shop with a mate whos a Mechanic and worked for a German car specialists so i ask him for a hand.....and leave him to it :lol:


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Finally remembered to take photos of the headunit in the dash, Not finished though but done the job for UCS/Dubshed. Must get stuck into it again




Been waiting on parts and new tools lately most of which has arrived so can start to get it sorted again.


----------



## MO-TT (Feb 20, 2014)

Actually in love with your car mate! Keep up the good word, wish I had the time and money to do some of the stuff you have!

Richard


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

jamman said:


> Best colour by a mile


Jamman; yours is one very, VERY good looking roadster mate ! 8)


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

MO-TT said:


> Actually in love with your car mate! Keep up the good word, wish I had the time and money to do some of the stuff you have!
> 
> Richard


Thanks mate! Worked VERY hard to get my self in this position wasnt easy! but defiantly worth it!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I like that dash screen,, what functions do you have,, and (  ) what is a " double din " ?


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Was working on the Mini tonight and pulled the TT out of the garage to take a few photos. thought id share.









Cant wait to start enjoying it again properly. few minor issues to sort atm.



roddy said:


> I like that dash screen,, what functions do you have,, and (  ) what is a " double din " ?


The standard headunit size is a "DIN" size. were a "Double DIN" is the size of 2 "DIN" headunits. So basically 2 standard headunits stacked ontop of each other is approx the same size as my new headunit.

Functions i have are quite alot lol. Full touch screen, SatNav, Ipod, Bluetooth Hands Free (mic routed up to re-view mirror), Bluetooth Audio Streaming, CD Changer Connection, DVD/CD, AUX, Camera Input, etc Decent bit of kit, was well over 1k when new.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

MOT due next month so started getting it ready for it, Full service, Oil, Oil Filter, Fuel Filter, Pollen Filter, Rear Disks and Pads, and yet another Inner CV boot kit :roll: Just got to order the Haldex oil and filter and do it too while im at it. Then once alls said and done and its threw MOT, be time for Revo Stage 1 map 

Also last minute decided to enter my car into another local car show, and guy on a local form snapped this photo of it.


----------



## C17LJR (Mar 31, 2014)

Cars is looking great mate, remember it from titanic dubs last year as we were parked just down from you in my RS4

Pictured in the mag next to yours too


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm on my 4th inner cv in 12 months mate, last one ripped after only 3 weeks :evil: :evil: :x :x

Trying a non genuine next!


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

C17LJR said:


> Cars is looking great mate, remember it from titanic dubs last year as we were parked just down from you in my RS4]


Cheers mate i loved your RS4! Sat perfect! Id love on my self if it wasnt for fuel costs 



Ian_W said:


> I'm on my 4th inner cv in 12 months mate, last one ripped after only 3 weeks :evil: :evil: :x :x
> 
> Trying a non genuine next!


Yeah my last one only lasted a few weeks, This ones a different one to one ive used in the past, but looks alot tighter than previous ones.......so i cant see it lasting too long  Im considering raising the engine as ive been told it helps......but down side is it closes the gap more around the exhaust/downpipe area and is a tight fit for a new one which i do plan to upgrade down the line.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

So been an expensive/headache the past month with the TT, It fought every step of the way but we got there in the end!

Car was put into the garage after Loughgall show and was straight away blocked in by a mates car after blowing his turbo that night. So while waiting on the parts for it time to get stuck into the TT.


Started into servicing the car, Oil, Oil Filter change, Also fitted an ECS Tuning Magnetic Sump Plug while i was at it. After changing the Upper Intercooler pipes earlier in the year, i noticed i was able to access the lower ones while the under trays was off so decided to replace them while i was there.


Next job was the rear brakes disks and pads, and decided to clean up the calipers and dust sheilds while i was at it.

Which is were troubles started, due to the car lying up for so long the hand brake had locked the piston, and had basically seized in place, Finally got it sorted.....then found out that the bleeding nipple had been rung by previous owner so new nipples from audi ordered up and eventually got them built back up


Set the car on the ground on the standard wheels ready for MOT, But sadly due to the non stretched tyres the car needed to be raised :x But with my adjusters being seized it became a headake... decided to swap over to OEM struts again,

Rebuilt the Struts with new bearings and bushings etc, And Powerflex topmounts i had in stock, Ready to fit.....then i realised the Shortened droplinks for the FKs wouldnt reach....so new OEM droplinks ordered up.Went to remove the Shortened droplinks and they had Seized to the Anti Roll bar :evil: Meaning the had to be grinded off :evil: So no chance of a quick swap back after MOT to the coilovers needing new droplinks etc again..... Having a hard week i lost my temper and ended up ordering new coilovers, even tough im replaceing the suspension over winter again anyway :roll: Another set of FK Highsports arrived next day!


While the car was in the air i tried on some Audi S-line Speedlines i think they are called. Always fancied trying these on the TT. Though i think these ones look a tad small (though the car being in the air etc doesnt help), i know there is a few different sets of these of various Audis these one were of an A3 Sportback Sline.


And the Car back on the ground ready for MOT



Took the car to my other job on the saturday for its first run in over a month, and few mile from the unit BANG, and lost all boost and power, didnt sound good! :? Thankfully it was just one of the upper intercooler pipes had popped, i was having visions of Blown turbos and another expensive bill the way my week had been going! But replaced it and its going great now!

Since swapping back to the OEM wheels due to stretched tyres being a grey area for MOT, i noticed 2 were on there limits...so 2 new tyres and yet another CV Boot replaced!

So this last month
-Oil & Filter
-ECS Tuning Sump Bolt
-Pollen Filter
-Fuel Filter
-New Disks + Pads
-Brake Nipples
-Top mounts, Bearings, Bushes etc
-Droplinks
-Coilovers
-Lower Boost Pipes
-2 New tyres 
-Inner Cv Boot Replaced

Took the Car last monday for MOT with high hopes..... and it failed  Headlight alignment, which he thinks was probably due to the broken leveling sensor in the rear, So had to order the sensor, and need to get the headlight alignment checked then back for the retest. 


Was gutted as was due to go to a car show both today and tomorrow, but seeings as it has no MOT i had to drop out


----------



## common fault (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi, 
How much this thing cost btw??

Thanks 
D


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

common fault said:


> Hi,
> How much this thing cost btw??
> 
> Thanks
> D


It was £86.24 Part No. A4B0 907 503 A


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

So car passed the MOT so it was time to put it into Show Spec mode again, with the new non seized coilovers fitted i could drop it as low as it would allow all round, Left the helper springs and adjusters up front, and took all the adjusters out the rear leaving the Springs in place. And i near ripped the bumper off getting it off a 2" high block :lol: Car was also mm from the Chassis legs so i raised it a bit, clears nicely, and can still be driven how it should with out worrying about catching the arches etc. So 1.5cm of thread left up front, and the rears built back up as they should minus the locking collar.





I seem to have lost my Red Tint Vinyl (as well as my other colours i had) so im going to have to order some more. And today i Spaced the rears out some more, Better photos soon, Sitting 25mm on the rear and 15mm up front now.

And also the downside to running stretched tyres means your barrels/lips are more exposed to stones/kerbs etc so to tidy it up i decided to colour code the barrels.....i quite like it....though im not 100% yet.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Had a meet/tour of one of the local Audi Dealership here in Northern Ireland So Snapped a few photos outside as well as infront of the Famous H&W Cranes, (Ignore the Plate fitment i duno what i was thinking :lol: )





Also Swapped out the bonnet seal for a low profile one, And from which ive noticed a big difference in engine running temperatures, and ALOT of the heat coming out the top of the engine especially while sitting stopped in traffic.


And hit a bit of a mile stone!


For those who are into the VAG scene may have known it was GTINI's Titanic Dubs again last weekend, at the Titanic Dry Dock. 








Went for a drive round the Mournes after the show for a bit of fun, and stopped for a few photos. 




Have put the car up For sale last week, as now the car will sit in the garage again till basically March for the next show, which is a shame to do! especially while i drive round in a 2001 Mini One with no spec or much power to it, and this sits in the garage gathering dust! Though ill not be letting it go for silly money, as i dont need/want to sell it, had a bit of interest but nothing too serious, but if it sells it sells it doesnt it doesnt.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

So with buying the 207 daily to replace my mini i opted to keep the TT, So moving up to the present day, the TTs been sitting in the unit gathering dust  Well for various reasons i was due to be moving into my own unit, but due to lack of units/planning permission ill be staying put for another while. so time to get stuck into Dubshed work.

I had always fancied running 9.5s again up front, and was hopping with the arch work earlier in the year, and the camber id be able to pull it off with out catching the arches like last time! But sadly with out more arch work or a bigger stretch or raising it, or air suspension i would have no chance, i could run more camber, but then id start chewing threw tyres and ruin the handling were now its pretty spot on.




Face down ass up as they say?


So i then swapped back to the standard wheels for winter....even though i dont intend to drive it (although i ended up taking it to work on Sunday!


This week im starting on getting the car cleaned up and stripped ready for going into the bodyshop in the new year all going to plan, and a new sound system....and if the budget stretches and i can iron out a few details, and get someone to do the work ill have a few interior changes. Though if i get the maintenance/paint/sound system sorted for dubshed ill be happy enough with that.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks great, can't help but prefer it on the standard 18's though 

Jealous of your paintwork, mine has been seriously neglected this year with me buying and renovating my house, can't wait for the warmer weather so I can get the polisher out and bring mine back up to scratch 8)


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Ian_W said:


> Looks great, can't help but prefer it on the standard 18's though
> 
> Jealous of your paintwork, mine has been seriously neglected this year with me buying and renovating my house, can't wait for the warmer weather so I can get the polisher out and bring mine back up to scratch 8)


I do like the standard wheels my self!, if i could find something similar with more concave and wider id defiantly go down that route instead...i keep looking at new wheels atm but ive not even wore any tread down on the HREs and ive had them over a year now! still has the hairs/spikes on the tyres :lol:

I do have a bit of OCD when it comes to cars...especially the TT!...though funny thing is.......i believe mine has been neglected the past while :lol: ....hasn't been properly given a good polish since March!, it was just give a quick glaze and Seal over the year, though everyone who sees it cant see anything wrong with it  Many a night will be spent in March getting it ready for the Dubshed Show here in the KingsHall in Belfast.


----------



## Ronnie_ocd (Nov 29, 2014)

Car looks amazing cant wait to get mine up to standard. Quick wee question the number plate blanknon the front bumper where can you get them.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

So time to get stuck in i reckon! Having a few slight issue, so getting it sorted now, also the last time i had the bumper off i noticed the horn brackets were basically shot (one has since broken off) So ill be ordering replacements from audi. Few other deep cleaning jobs etc. and swaping over a few other parts.







Ronnie_ocd said:


> Car looks amazing cant wait to get mine up to standard. Quick wee question the number plate blanknon the front bumper where can you get them.


Cheers Ronnie, The plate blank came from Audi themselves checked the receipts and the *Part No. 8N0 807 285 GRU - Bracket *and the price was 38.80 when i bought mine back in early 2013. Fitting you either have to trim the bumper for holes for the clips to slot into that are on the blank. or as i done trim the clips off and high tac Velcro so i can remove it after a show/taking photos....and put a legal plate on.....obviously :lol:


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

TT For Breaking.....well you would think it! and shortly after i had even more removed!.....and still more to go lol


Since Titanic Dubs the car hadn't been 100%.....felt down on power and a bit more noiser than usual!, At Titanic dubs i grounded out quite badly and made a racket parking up, i had originally thought i had damaged the exhaust system, seeing as its usually the first thing that catches on speed ramps etc... but on inspecting it all seemed in one piece and in reasonable condition despite it catching (though i have noticed the pipe work between the cat and rear box is quite rusty looking compared to the rest of the exhaust...so ill be ordering a new aftermarket exhaust system when funds allow). But on inspection one of my lower boost hoses had been damaged, so i decided to just swap them all back to the OEM rubber ones for now. Gave the car a bit of a run while it was up in the air, and seems to be 100% now, though wont fully know till its on the ground again. Also found out the rear brakes are binding, so hopefully these can be sorted with out too much hassle.....but i may just end up replacing the callipers.

Deep cleaning again



Was showing a mate how much history/paperwork that i have for the car, and keeps rapidly growing as my ownership continues!


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Finally After weeks of the car sitting in bits waiting on parts they have all arrived. Had planned to get it booked in for a Revo Map in the winter sale, but as the car was still on axel stands and no sign of parts arriving i had to hold off and missed the sale :'(

Had to move the TT out of the workshop as i had some work on that i needed the space for, so in with a new battery for starters! after about 6months the original battery died, so fired in the old one out of my Ford focus as a temporary measure....2 years or so later i was still running the Ford battery lol. 


Fitted the passenger side Intercooler scoop also as the clips had broken of the old one. And set the car down and pulled it out.


And yesterday my horn brackets finally arrived! took ages to find the correct part no. due to many different versions available, finally got the correct part no, but audi said they were unavailable on the system but ordered them anyway and said they will let me know, rest of the parts arrived apart from the brackets, but they finally arrived in yesterday , was almost going to start fabricating my own next week.


And now shes all built back up and ready to go!


Have raised the front slightly, went to raise the back also but then remembered i had removed the adjusters and only left the plate in place! so that will be raised tomorrow between work. Plan to get stuck into the interior next and get it ready for dubshed, Unsure what im going to do yet ive alot of plans, but am currently trying to move into a new workshop and starting my own business so money is going towards that atm.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks awesome 8) 8)

Anymore inner CV boots gone? I had to another for my MOT last week :lol:


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

Love your car. The suble and simply look/stance is on point 8)


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

The effort you have put into your TT is amazing! I need to give mine some of that attention lol


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

turbo87 said:


> The effort you have put into your TT is amazing! I need to give mine some of that attention lol


Yeah im probably a bit OTT at times being totally honest :lol:, but as i plan to keep the car long term (if funds/space allow it id like to keep it forever!) it should all help keeping it in top shape.



RSSTT said:


> Love your car. The suble and simply look/stance is on point 8)


Thanks!



Ian_W said:


> Looks awesome 8) 8)
> 
> Anymore inner CV boots gone? I had to another for my MOT last week :lol:


Cheers! Funnily enough yeah! :lol: though tbh ive give up changing them, ill change it prior to mot, and maybe the odd time between, and give it a clean and a re grease every once in a while, though the car is never driven in bad weather really (well its hardly been driven full stop in the last year :lol Gave up changing as soon as they went


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... always enjoy the updates on this- the car is a real credit to all your hard work and it's always good to see a car evolve slowly and be modified but paid attention to at the same time- there are some great builds on here, but the ones I enjoy most are the ones whose owners have taken their time with them, tried different things and are a car to keep and cherish- there seem to be more and more builds where a lot of money is thrown at them over a short period, and six months down the line the owners are parting company with them and moving on to newer projects ...
... it's not that there's anything wrong with that, but I can't relate to those builds as well as I can to a build that develops over a longer period of time ... fundamentally, mine has to be first and foremost a daily driver, so for me it's about modifying slowly and wisely and doing plenty of research into it- not chucking a different set of wheels on it every six months and putting it on air and a two grand interior and then selling it shortly afterwards ...
... Yeah- it's nice to mix things up and bit- change it around and keep things interesting, but ultimately I need to be able to use it, and if I'm going to spend time and money on it- I want to enjoy the fruits of my labour over a longer period of time ...
... Keep up the good work, and the updates ... one of my favourite build threads on here, because I feel like even though it's not driven daily, it's constantly evolving and is from a true enthusiast ...
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Steve


----------



## eddy_rooney (Feb 18, 2014)

like mine! picked up some 20mm spacers today, jused ned some 25mm now for rears and lower it.


----------



## eddy_rooney (Feb 18, 2014)

man youre car looks so mint. those wheels are killing me. what are they? price? i may need to invest! summer wheels ahoy! haha


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... always enjoy the updates on this- the car is a real credit to all your hard work and it's always good to see a car evolve slowly and be modified but paid attention to at the same time- there are some great builds on here, but the ones I enjoy most are the ones whose owners have taken their time with them, tried different things and are a car to keep and cherish- there seem to be more and more builds where a lot of money is thrown at them over a short period, and six months down the line the owners are parting company with them and moving on to newer projects ...
> ... it's not that there's anything wrong with that, but I can't relate to those builds as well as I can to a build that develops over a longer period of time ... fundamentally, mine has to be first and foremost a daily driver, so for me it's about modifying slowly and wisely and doing plenty of research into it- not chucking a different set of wheels on it every six months and putting it on air and a two grand interior and then selling it shortly afterwards ...
> ... Yeah- it's nice to mix things up and bit- change it around and keep things interesting, but ultimately I need to be able to use it, and if I'm going to spend time and money on it- I want to enjoy the fruits of my labour over a longer period of time ...
> ... Keep up the good work, and the updates ... one of my favourite build threads on here, because I feel like even though it's not driven daily, it's constantly evolving and is from a true enthusiast ...
> ...


Thanks mate! Your sound a bit like my self! i love seeing cars evolve! even ones not online, go to a car show, then a few weeks later at the next show, its maybe lowered, next show/see it about something else is done etc. grated id love to be able to throw 10k into the car in one go again, but having been there before i know ill be bored, My first car i spent guts of 10k getting it built up to how i wanted it before i even turned 17 never mind passed my test, custom bodykit (was back in the max power bodykit days) Custom alloys, interior etc etc etc. sold the car 8 months later and half of that time i was still a learner driver! :roll:

I loved getting up in the morning to head to work in it when i used it daily!, but it pains me not to use the TT everyday but sadly with the damage/attempted thefts meaning having the car locked up in a garage in another town, its a bit pointless owning another car just to drive to pick the TT up every morning and head to work and drop it off again and come home in a different car, So the only option is to have it as not a daily granted i do bring it to work the odd time, but when it does come out its driven as it was intended! just cause it sits in the garage 90% of the time being pampered, doesn't mean it doesn't get used and abused as audi intended!



eddy_rooney said:


> man youre car looks so mint. those wheels are killing me. what are they? price? i may need to invest! summer wheels ahoy! haha


Wheels are HRE Vintage Style 501, Sadly mine are only replicas (although when funds allow i will be swaping them for a genuine set), They cost me £750ish, a local alloy wheel shop had them in just released when i had bought them, mine being one of the first cars running them, unsure of brand but ive never seen any sets on other alloy sites, other than the BBS RS style with the big center caps.



eddy_rooney said:


> like mine! picked up some 20mm spacers today, jused ned some 25mm now for rears and lower it.


Looks good! Spacers make a big difference! i loved how mine looked when i first added the spacers all round on standard wheels completely changed the "stance" of it! I use 30mm spacers on the rear with my standard wheels, its a tight fit though!


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

So over the past few updates ive been preparing the car for Dubshed show on the 28th + 29th of March here in Belfast (our version of Ultimate Dubs so to speak for those who havent heard of it) And basically having little or no driving till the show....or untill the weather improved atleast and no salt onthe roads!!...Though bad weather kicked in shortly after rebuilding the TT, as per the last up date and while driving my Daily 207 to get the TT taxed....the heaters packed in meaning no heat and ment the windows fogged up.....ended up having to strip half the dash out to get at the various parts to test/replace them etc so ment i had to drive the TT for a few weeks......also with a moving units and flat out in work resulted in the TT not having been washed  (and still hasnt been washed till this day!  I think its the dirtiest its been from i bought the car!) Didnt realise how bad it was till i arrived at a local Audi Sport Meet held at Belfast Audi....and my car looked like it had just came off a rally stage! Although it doesnt look that bad in the photos.



After we went round to the local docks for some group photos, Id loved have had more time and a cleaner car and spent more time taking photos as it was typically a nice day! (despite the snow on the way down, and previous day) and a cracking location!






More photos of the Meet/Dealer Tour can be found here on my facebook portfolio page - Click Here

And Now the car finally locked up in its new home!


I plan to get stuck in tomorrow main thing giving the car a nice earned bath, and underbody wash (New workshop has a underbody wash pit which is flat into the ground so no jacking up or raising the car up to drive on a lift or ramps) With a little over 3 weeks till the show ive ALOT of work to do! Also plan to get a few bits into the bodyshop....so much for starting early and having a nice calm running up till the show! Going to be quite a few all nighters i can see


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

So been a busy week or two and a heavily hit bank account  But its getting there. (Excuse the photos they are from my iphone)

I had started my "dubshed prep" late last year as i had no intention of driving the car over winter....then my Peugeot started having issues which resulted in half the dash being removed, so had to drive it.....then moving unit ment the TT got neglected while i moved. So all my Prep had been destroyed!.

Finally moved in and useable
So first job was to clean and grease up the coilovers and lower it again up front. 


And after changing to the red hoses last year i had a slight boost issue....which i thought was hose related...so changed them back still had the problem....not quite as bad.. so changed them back to the red ones and so far so good :roll: 


Engine bay waiting to be steamed cleaned next week before plastics returned


After "starting" the double din Dash January 2014...i never got round to getting it properly finished...and also started to miss the classic TT flap..soo out came the double din dash and satnav and bluetooth looms and wiring no photo of it finished but its back to the OEM dash and Kenwood headunit i first fitted to the car on page 1.


Next Job was the audio build, the Fusion bass tube i had fitted was always a "temporary measure" but lasted alot longer than planned. Out came inthe interior, 


I had an idea in my head of how i wanted it but due to time etc and not looking right with out certain additions etc i resulted in keeping the rear seats. which resulted in this


Fully sealed box built to spec and wired to a 1300watt mono amp defiantly packs a punch! yet doesnt isnt an overload up front of thump thump thump! Few edges to tidy up as per photo and the whole lot will be trimmed in grey leather.

Next job was the leon cupra splitter, always fancied one, but kept putting it off...finally bit the built and ordered one.






Next week ill be getting stuck into cleaning it, and hopefully have the car ready well in advance of the show next weekend. Few other parts should be here mid week, though more on them when they come/fitted.


----------



## bbbenzal (Nov 18, 2014)

Looking awesome.....shame u didn't do pic of double din dash though coz that's an option I'm looking at

Matt


----------



## bbbenzal (Nov 18, 2014)

bbbenzal said:


> Looking awesome.....shame u didn't do pic of double din dash though coz that's an option I'm looking at
> 
> Matt


Actually I looked back and saw yr pics....I see what u mean about going back to single din and flap...just a tad classier

Matt


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

bbbenzal said:


> bbbenzal said:
> 
> 
> > Looking awesome.....shame u didn't do pic of double din dash though coz that's an option I'm looking at
> ...


Thanks Yeah i loved the functionality of the Double Din, and did look good (or would have when i eventually finished it), but i did miss the classier look of the TT flap, and as much as it pains me not taking the TT out as often as id like, all the extras bluetooth satnav etc was all going to waste, and having a bog standard stock headunit in my daily and borrow my dads external satnav, external bluetooth etc the Double Din headunit would be much better suited in my daily car.


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

eddy_rooney said:


> man youre car looks so mint. those wheels are killing me. what are they? price? i may need to invest! summer wheels ahoy! haha


Firstly Jamesc, your car looks awesome - kudos for running that low. Secondly It looks as if your weeks are very similar if not exactly like Ispiri CSR3's for those that are interested. Around £729 - £769 in 18" on various websites. Both these and CSR4's are lovely wheels at a reasonable price...


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

jamieh said:


> eddy_rooney said:
> 
> 
> > man youre car looks so mint. those wheels are killing me. what are they? price? i may need to invest! summer wheels ahoy! haha
> ...


Thanks, as low as it sits it still very usable, which surprises alot of people lol those Ispiri are similar style though not exactly the same. Mine have gold bolts and are 8.5 and 9.5 were in 18s only 8 & 9 inch are made by Ispiri, though the overall design is pretty much the same.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Interior Finished


need to redo the "TT" part though as im not happy with it, not bad for a first attempt that doing that sort of thing though!

Spent the whole week cleaning everything, Underbody wash, engine bay steam clean, interior cleaned and treated, and spent 2 days Polishing the paint work, then another day to wax and seal it all.

Only photo i have straight after polishing and wipe down, still to seal and wax it at that stage.

And added a Quattro Badge from the RS6, was in two minds about it when i was ordering it, i loved the idea on the RS6 but thought id take the chance an order one, So glad i bought it!


Always thought the front end was missing something (other than the Registration Plate), were i think this finished it off nicely

And the car made it to Dubshed thankfully! The saturday morning went of to a great start with putting a dent in the peugeot with the wind blowing the door out of my hand and into a wall......then the one time i didnt park it in gear the hand brake didnt hold....and starting rolling downt he yard...Running down the yard after the car before it drove off the bank!...i very nearly went home at this stage! didnt want to chance driving the TT lol

Anyway i arrived at dubshed and got a cracking spot in the main pavilion hall! which i thought was going to my main high of the weekend as the previous 2 years i was in the Side Alexander hall.






As having my weekend "made" with being in the main hall were the standards are awesome on most of the cars, I couldnt believe it when my name was called and coming Runner Up in the TT class and coming home with a Trophy! Still cant quite believe it!



Really happy with the way the car is sitting now, think im going to concentrate on uppin the power a bit, Stage 1, & Some minor interior tweeks, few plans over winter...although were a while of that yet (you wouldnt think it with the current weather!!!) but main thing now is try and use it and enjoy it!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Lots of hard work have paid off there- beautiful looking car!


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Lots of hard work have paid off there- beautiful looking car!


Thanks Mate 

Attended another two car shows after Dubshed.

Letstance


Loughgall Festival of Motorsport/BHPni Show N Shine 3 with the Audi-sport stand. 


After Loughgall everyone was rushing to leave so i pulled off to the side beside the golf course and snapped a few photos. 








Ive been driving the TT daily for the last month as the mot ran out on my daily 207, and the underside has taken quite a beating, after getting under the car on tuesday i decided to raise the car slightly (enough to clear most roads i scraped before, yet no one has noticed the height difference) and have removed the under tray, which will be replaced with a custom metal one. I am also looking to do a subframe overhall, and replace everything while im there, HOPEFULLY! the daily passes the mot tomorrow and work will start on the TT again! Plan to fix up any damage on the subframe, recondition wishbones and replace bushings/cookbots etc, also replace arbs and dog bone mount and also curretly looking at down pipes as ive been told its easier to change dropping the subframe, and anything else i can find to change while im there :lol:


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Been very quiet with the TT lately, been sitting the corner of the workshop not being used again 

Took the car to GTINI Castlewellan show, the weekend i took the TT off the road




Then the next night was Jon44w cruise in town so called over for a last spin after work in the TT before it came off the road.



Back at the workshop




So with the MOT date not being up until 9th, i decided to fix a few issues i had been having now while the cars off the road. and give the car a service. So this happened.....


...starting to look like this more than it does on the road

Had it stripped down fixed up and built back up with in a few hours! and then full service kit from audi, and then MOT washed




Noticed some of the breather hoses are a bit soft so ordered up a few new Forge Motorsport replacements, ive also done some slight modification to the subframe to stop it catching, and will be getting 2 new tyres up front after the mot for the show wheels, to give more stretch up front and allow for some more lows. and hopping to get a stage one map too soon, Alot of plans to come though work and insurance taking up alot of funding atm


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

So good news is the car passed the MOT! on the 9th, they weren't to happy with the US DRL lights on, so yanked them out while at the test centre and he let me on. while testing the car for boost leaks, i noticed one of the oil feed pipes were a bit worn/weak so were replaced with some Forge Motorsport parts, though i wanted to keep the engine bay subtle i opted for sticking with the black ones. so no photos. Also swapped out the OEM diverter Valve again after rebuilding my Forge Split-R valve which had locked up..again no photos of this a black one, and hidden under the plastics anyway so you dont see it, though the car sounds awesome, must get a video of it.

Earlier in the year i decided the car was too low as i was catching everything with the subframe etc.... and raised it (a tiny bit)........and deep down i knew i was lower and the car felt too high... So few subtle modifications to the Subframe prior to the mot and some more arch fettling and adjustment i got the car clearing and....not only at its previous lowered state but even lower! Rarely catches other than on the odd speed bump, and is also fine under hard driving.

After lending my spacers to a "mate" and being to nice and not asking for them back when i needed them i ran bigger spacers and more camber and ate the tyres. So Replaced the 225/40 i had on the front with 215/40 and left the rears at 225/40. wanted to drop a profile to but funds didnt allow for 4 new tyres...especially as the rears are still well over legal, took a chance running different tyre sizes as i heard issues of people throwing up codes and damaging the diff, but also heard you had a 4-5% on the rolling radius to play with to allow for tyre wear etc but so far so good no issues! But anyway on with the photos probably used the car more this month than i have in the last year!

Went up to Carrick Car Cruise Birthday meet.


Then Autofest in Omagh, a mate took a cracking shot of the car in motion!



Then attend the Audi Sport Showcase event at Galgorm, were i drove an RS6 Avant <3 awesome car! one day i will own one!


Then it was Titanic dubs




Ive been going threw an increasing rough time the past few months and found myself in Newcastle one night to clear my head a bit, snapped a few pics while i was there.



And a few pics back in the workshop playing around with some flashes,


Excuse some of the quality of images, facebook images resized and uploaded onto photobucket didn't do the quality any favours, and dont have the originals atm due to computer issues 

Pretty happy with how the car is sitting atm! No problems with ramps or driving it on hard!, next job is paint work, had planned to get the plate blank finally painted for omagh which was suppose to be done 3 years ago for dubshed....but didnt happen....money ended up in another project!, Though next plans are sorting the paint work and proper engine mods!.... heading down to Coolnights at the end of the month and then the Racewars event in November, hopefully have some engine work done for it


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking great mate 8)

Was going to mention about the paint blank but you say about getting it painted  Mine is the same, front wing has had a poor repair at some point and 3.5 years ago when I bought it I said - that's an asap job - still waiting to get it done 

Love the wheels on it, TT's look so good with some dish!


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Ian_W said:


> Looking great mate 8)
> 
> Was going to mention about the paint blank but you say about getting it painted  Mine is the same, front wing has had a poor repair at some point and 3.5 years ago when I bought it I said - that's an asap job - still waiting to get it done
> 
> Love the wheels on it, TT's look so good with some dish!


Thanks, the plate blank was originally vinyl wrapped the week of a show as i didnt have time to get it painted.....i always said ill get it painted for the next show, then there's a few other bits i wanted to get sorted, but funds never allowed to get the lot done something always came up..... but recently got a spray gun and setting up a small spray booth in the unit very soon, so will be able to do it my self.

I love the wheels to, looking to change to something different next year.....but i know these wheels are going to be hard to beat!


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Bit of a drastic change with the TT. Decided to bring the TT to coolnights, and decided to "tron" line it. Original plan was to do red lines, which would light up under lights/camera flash, but would be un noticed, subtle under normal light, but decided last minute for yellow! And also wired up some underbody neons too!

150 metres of 10mm Vinyl later heres the result!





Flash photos




On to coolnights, i ended up sleeping in and leaving half the stuff i was suppose to bring at home/unit, including some of my lights! Ended up doing a bit of the pinstripe on my friends impreza too while at the show.






To say it breaks Necks were ever it goes would be an understatement! Original plan was to remove it straight after the show, but decided to leave it on for a bit for a bit of a laugh! and has drawn in some work from it so not a bad thing! I thought i was going to get ALOT of hate over it from people who have seen it in person, but surprisingly not as much as i thought! Before anyone says ive "ruined it" its only vinyl it will peel off with out any trace or damage!


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

It's certainly interesting. I think had you executed the subtle red lines instead it would have been more appealing at least to me. It does certainly look cool though! :wink:


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

I actually really like it, not saying that I would drive it as a daily but for show purposes I think the idea is great.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Cool look and keeps the love fresh.
Looks like your well into the scene.
Any more photos of others there..
Steve


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> Cool look and keeps the love fresh.
> Looks like your well into the scene.
> Any more photos of others there..
> Steve


Thanks, yeah thats it i get bored easily if im not doing anything with it, although not driving it to often does keep the boredom at bay! when it was daily driven i was bored every other week! I love the car scene, but over here recently its been a bit of who you know not what you've done, although i build my cars for myself not to win awards, was good to go a bit mad for a change, and not have the car pristine and looking perfect! Not many people went mad or over board, just few lights neons etc, But seeing as my business does vinyl wrap and signage i thought might as well do something with vinyl and get noticed...and it did bring in some work so not a bad advertising tool!

Quick few photos from the show ive uploaded, rest can be seen here on facebook click

Have to say was one of the best shows ive been to date! whole atmosphere, Held in an underground carpark of a night club, with most of the lights off, disco lights, smoke machines etc, Viper girls, Fuel girls, big stage DJ, people dressed up as week before Halloween and awards for best dressed etc too went on until 10pm, then an after party in the night club upstairs,



adamchelseafc said:


> I actually really like it, not saying that I would drive it as a daily but for show purposes I think the idea is great.


Yeah it does take some balls to drive it daily! I hate people giving me attention, but i like the car to get attention, but currently it does get a bit much! :lol: People stopping and staring taking photos, i dont think ive drove past someone whos not glanced at it, everyone looks and breaks there neck looking :lol: :lol: Im not to bad as i dont daily it to much, so i can take it in waves, i think if i was driving it daily id have chickened out and ripped it off already :lol: Parked it at the front doors of the hotel after the show, i came out the next morning after checking out with a crowd of people standing staring :lol:



Gonzalo1495 said:


> It's certainly interesting. I think had you executed the subtle red lines instead it would have been more appealing at least to me. It does certainly look cool though! :wink:


Yeah i know what you mean, if i had been intending to keep it long term from the start id probably went red to keep it subtle, but as it was for a show to stand out, i thought i got ballsy and go yellow, which i do like also, but is a BIT loud! But ill keep it on another week or so, ive another event at the end of the month to go to but its in the middle of the day so i think ill go back to the subtle look.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

TTs been out more the last few weeks than its been out the rest of the year lol cruises etc last month every weekend and up and down the country found myself in bangor last weekend, and ended up going right round the coast down to portaferry and back up and round down to downpatrick etc at silly hours in the morning just for a drive!

Photo from one of the cruises in Sprucefield a couple of weeks back 


Since Racewars (Paul Walker Memorial show) had been canceled I decided to start stripping the car down ready to start work for next year so out comes the interior!


And had some free time while waiting on graphics being cut in the unit and took a few photos and removed the tron lines, and remove the glue over the next few days.







Then in typical fashion had a busy week and decided to go to the Autolifers meet at PMG yesterday, ment i was in the unit late saturday night, and from early sunday morning removing as much glue from the vinyl as i could before having to leave. Pic from the Autolifers Cars & Coffee meet.


Car will hopefully be getting booked into the bodyshop over the coming weeks ready for the bodywork to be sorted and FINALLY get the plate blank painted instead of vinyl wrapped!! lol Have alot of plans over the coming months! though most of which will be keep'd under wraps till the shows, but all going to plan the car will be a massive difference to how it looks now


----------



## burtz (Sep 7, 2015)

Looks great

How did you set up your indicators in your headlights, to keep them on?


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Fantastic looking car there dude. I have been looking at those Quattro badges for the front (exactly where you have yours) but just wasn't sure how it would look. You have just sold it to me!

Not read the whole thread (yet) but will make sure I do.

Also Tron lines are very cool for the show - think you are right not to run them on a daily though (although wod be tempting in red just to see people's faces!)

Keep up the good work


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

ProjectMick said:


> Fantastic looking car there dude. I have been looking at those Quattro badges for the front (exactly where you have yours) but just wasn't sure how it would look. You have just sold it to me!
> 
> Not read the whole thread (yet) but will make sure I do.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, Yeah i wasnt too sure on it my self when i first ordered it, i loved the look on the RS6 but thought it COULD work on the TT as well....have to say its one of my favourite mods ive done to date! i hate the Reg plate on the front but always thought the front end lacked something but the badge just finished it.

I ended up running the Tron lines daily for a while :lol: only removed them last week nearly a month after they were fitted, although it wasnt driven everyday it was driven enough! and the looks it got! :lol: , landed up at a local cruise literally got out the car and people were straight over looking round it asking questions and who did it, so turned out to be a great advertising piece for my business! Was great just parking the car up and watching from a distance and literally everyone was over walking round it  Though ive had my fun with it time to get back to more serious stuff.



burtz said:


> Looks great
> 
> How did you set up your indicators in your headlights, to keep them on?


Thanks Its a custom loom/module that takes the normal indicator feed as usual so still indicates, and has an extra wire which i hooked up to an ignition live to make it as most DRLs are with the ignition, although it passes threw resistors etc to lower the power/brightness, so when the indicator is activated it shines at full brightness and doesnt confuse other drivers.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

A Mate took a photo from the Autolifers meet.


Then it was time to get the car ready for some work




Raised the car (SLIGHTLY :lol enough to get it about on the standard wheels, 




Going to get Engine raisers fitted next, hopefully help with the eating CV joints issue, 8 days the last one lasted and obviously change the CV joint again :lol: Then time to get it into the bodyshop and few other mods 

And for a laugh me and a mate decided to make up some Car related Ugly Christmas jumpers :lol: So this is mine (excuse my poor modeling skills :lol: ), hers has an Impreza on it :lol: Joys of owning a Garment Press and Vinyl Cutter in work


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd love one of them jumpers for xmas jumper day in work 8) 8)


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Ian_W said:


> I'd love one of them jumpers for xmas jumper day in work 8) 8)


Ive actually had a few requests to make them now by various people whos seen it! But thats exactly it, i had planned to wear it for the work Christmas dinner....but now ended up wearing it to work generally :lol: and been told im wearing it to a cruise tomorrow :roll: Shes wearing her Scoobie one too so its not all bad, not gona look as weird :lol:


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Pic from the cruise, first time ever being stopped by the police  Told of for the plate in the windscreen i refitted it there and then and proceeded to be slagged off for being a hair dresser :roll: but then told me he used to have a mk2 one and started generally talking about the cars so wasnt too bad, didnt get fine or a proper warning as such so alls good.... Was probably just as well as a friend was behind me in her impreza which is also running no plate and a smoothed front bumper and she would have been pulled over the coals for it as shes had quite a few run ins with the cops 3 times for no plate :lol:



Then the car came straight off the road that night and into the workshop ready for next years show season prep.

Sick of constantly changing CV joints, so decided im going to fit engine spacers, as ive read they are ment to help quite a bit with this issue, so the engine crane lined up ready to "support" the engine while i fit the new mounts/spacers


And now for the big one  Always wanted a roll cage in a car, and after seeing a red Quattro sport years ago with a safety devices cage in it ive always wanted one for mine. Got intouch with a local supplier who builds race cars etc, and told them i had heard safety devices stopped making them, which they said they probably have but would make one still if orders came in. Got a price back of well over 500+vat + shipping due to it being a one off, then me looking it painted a custom colour it soon mounted up.....if it was goin to be a full on race car etc i wouldnt have minded, but as its for cosmetics really and light/odd track usage in the future i decided not to go this route. 


So got intouch with a local cage fitter for info and got some tubing and got this mocked up, still plenty more to do not quite ready for a test fit, but be working on it over christmas holidays, joys of sharing a yard with a bodyshop and mechanic we get on quite well so share tools and knowledge so borrowing the mechanics welder, (and him as ive never welded :lol: ) and between the two of us we'll get it fitted. But should look pretty much the same as the safety devices cage with out the need for cutting/removing the interior trims


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

So with the mad rush up to Christmas out the way and only a few jobs to work on, i was able to find time to get stuck into the TT.

Sitting with the battery out of the car and on charge while i work on it. Boot lodged open with some wood as if it closes ill need to connect the battery back up and i dont want to leave it constanly fully open.



Out comes the seats! Interior carpets will be getting a full vacuum and shampoo before the seats go back in once the cage is fitted and the boot build is built. the leathers will also get a full clean and condition while they are out.



And now the fun bit  First part of the cage mocked up, still needs to be welded together and bolt mountings lined up and more tubing coming but its getting there!


First big show i want to have it ready for is 2nd/3rd April Dubshed for anyone whos interested. 3 months to get the car finished :lol: Sounds like plenty of time but i know its going to be last minute finishing


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Making some good progress with the rollcage atm. 


Just need to get this part tacked in place and car make the rest of the bars to join the buts up. I wont be going for a completely stripped out look it will be finished with a false floor and trimmed in the grey leather same as the seats again like the previous boot build was done. hopping to include some carbon fibre fabricated bits into the build as well. For now the OEM seats will be staying maybe in the near future will be replaced with some Recaro Pole Positions or similar.

Was fitting a few black "Sunstrips" in work so decided to stick one on the TT to see what it would be like....quite like it so it may be replaced with a better one once its ready, almost tempted to replicated some retro Audi race car graphics on it for a few shows this year so will see what happens.



I had also bought a set of wheels this week but sadly they fell threw! So still on the look out for some new wheels. Have my eye on 17s but due to also looking into Big Brake kits for later in the year id rather spend the money on decent 18s+ now so i dont have to up size again when it comes to the brakes. Have a New Charge Pipe and Intake Manifold on the way and some Forge Motorsport goodies. Once the cage is fitted and the engine work done it will be off to the bodyshop for bodywork.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Been really busy with work lately and not been able to get anywhere near the TT :evil: but work pays the bills :lol: Though set aside afew hours yesterday to get stuck in as ive only 9 weeks left, and 5 weeks of that are going to be taken up by the bodyshop and paint curing. 

So the first half of the cage is now ready to be tacked up over the weekend, and hopefully be ready to start the second half next week. Ive decided to dress the engine bay up a bit more this year so picked up a few bargains on ebay for a second Charge pipe, Intake manifold, and throttle body, although they are in quite bad state nothing a bit of elbow grease cant sort!

Stripped the powder coating of the charge pipe with nitromors, was considering getting it blasted with other stuff in work, but its they arent going out to the blasters/powdercoaters next week so decided just to strip it back my self, little more work but long term save some time. Also debaffled the charge pipe while i was at it as well. 


50/50shot on the manifold


Manifold 


Charge Pipe


Both going to end up mirror polished finish all being well, going to be a long slow process but it will be worth it! Going to be replacing the intercooler hoses on both these to new Red Forged items while im at it. Then get the cage finished up next week and ready to send the car to the bodyshop. Also got some wood to make a start on the boot build when it comes back from the bodyshop, need to order the new subs, and aload of other wee bits im looking.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Thought id up date this quite a bit happened over the last few weeks mad rush getting it ready for show season, mainly dubshed here in Northern Ireland atm (which is next weekend!!!)

After my daily 207 blowing the turbo and blowing hoses snapping clips i had to daily the TT for a bit, hit a big chunk of snow/ice going to work and damaged the exhaust putting a hole in my Flexi pipe, (im guessing it was on its way out scraping the odd speed bump dips on road etc the snow/ice was just the final nudge)....but instead of replacing the flexi....this was ordered.

r

Pipewerx 3" Downpipe and Decat (Sports cat will come in future, as well as a cat back set up)  This and a few other mods plan'd for the near future should get me closer to the 300bhp mark!

Progress on the turbo charge pipe and inlet manifold, still a bit more polishing to do but its getting there.
Before


After (doesnt seem to be too shiney but its in a white room with a low white ceiling so not much detail to mirror off)


Still a good bit more polishing to do on the turbo charge pipe.


Also Picked the car up from Paintworkz tonight after getting a few bits painted up etc and the front bumper smoothed. Finially after saying for years about painting my Genuine Audi US plate blank, and running it vinyl wrapped for the last few years, saying to my self ill get it painted for next show and it never happened.. after some paint damage it was a good excuse to have it painted then.....but i decided to have it smoothed instead.




Also had my strut brace colour coded. Was normally black i decided to polish it too like the charge pipe and manifold....got half way threw and thought bugger that! so had it colour coded instead, bit unsure atm but im sure it will look better when the engine bay work is finished and the plastics are refitted and some red hoses down the line, im hoping it should tie in well.


ECS Tuning Dogbone mount arrived the other day too,


Hopefully get it and the downpipe and decat fitted on Monday, then can get it lowered and wheels swapped over for dubshed and the rest cleaned up. Awaiting another delievery still which was going to be quite abig/small detail change outside but it doesnt look like its going to be here for Dubshed...and even if it does ill definatly have no time to do the work and finish the rest of the car, but ill hopefully have it sorted for the next show dont want to rush it.


----------



## Ronnie_ocd (Nov 29, 2014)

hey James looking good sir. what spacers are you running with the original wheels need to get mine sitting right now.


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Also interested in what spacers currently thinking I need to order 20mm fronts and 25mm rears?


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Winter20vt said:


> Also interested in what spacers currently thinking I need to order 20mm fronts and 25mm rears?





Ronnie_ocd said:


> hey James looking good sir. what spacers are you running with the original wheels need to get mine sitting right now.


In the current pics im running 25mm Rear, and 10mm up front...i normally run 15mm though i dunnno why i dropped down to 10mm, maybe cause of clearance on the non stretched tyre, as im still very low, were my dished wheels have stretched tyres which allow for more clearance. though at a reasonable lowering you shouldnt have a problem with 15 or even 20mm. i ran 20mm up front for a while on the standard wheels raised up,


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Cheers for that James! 25mm for the rears and 20mm for the front it is then  she is looking awesome by the way mate!


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Cheers Winter20vt

Terrible video, Was hailstones outside while i was doing this and bounching of the unit so dulls the sound quite a bit, Will hopefully get some drive-by shots soon
.





And as you may see from the video i have the wheels swapped, sadly not been able to get new wheels for dubshed but these will do for now.





Cars almost ready for dubshed, has to get a mechanical issue sorted tomorrow, and a few engine bay bits fitted up if the parts arrive, then just to clean the engine bay and polish the exterior. Interior was fully stripped out tonight and carpets shampoo'd and leather cleaned and treated. Sadly dont have time to finish the roll cage and do a new boot build for dubshed, so that will come later. Also the roof rails are missing in the above photos these were painted at Paintworkz along with the bumper, but decided to leave them off while i polish the roof then refit them after.


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Looking spot on as usual. Interested to see what this big/small is going to be too...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Car made it to dubshed! Great show as always by the GTiNI guys! Gutting the rest of the parts didnt arrive  But heres a few pics of the car from the show.







Then sadly wasnt all good news driving home from my workshop on Monday night planned to take the TT to work on Tuesday morning....



Not exactly sure what happened but driving towards town i felt a bit of a "flat tyre/ bad wheel balance" vibration/sound, pulled over tyre was fine, checked the wheel bolts again fine, knowing my drive shaft has been hanging out of it for months after the CV joint only lasting a few days before chewing up again i couldnt be botherd changing it just yet, so assumed it was just about to go comepletely and drove on slowly to try make it back to the workshop.... noise got worse and worse....then basically silence....hit a slighly sunken drain cover and the car hit the ground and slid down the road on the subframe  after alot of hassle and time i managed to get the car back to the workshop, and on further inspection the wheel had cracked and deformed, possibly due to a huge pot hole i had hit earlier (about 5mile or so before the vibration started), possibly working out of shape as i drove and vibrated the wheel bolts loose or something i duno....either way its happened and needs to be fixed. So far the damage looks to be only cosmetically, other than a few light scufs on the sump, subframe, and exhaust, and the brake disk and caliper scraped mechanically its fine. The wing, arch liner and side skirt are bent and pulled out of shape, then obviously the fractured and hole in the wheel.

So on the agenda is airlift suspension and new wheels, then rebuild the arches to suit the "fitment" as orginally planned, no point spending money now getting the arches like new/fitting new ones then in a few months getting them rolled or widended so rather than rush into it im going to go as planned and take the car off the road and bring it back bigger and better than before.

Had the car sitting up on axle stands in the corner of the unit for a week or two then decided Rather than leaving the car sitting up for months while i saved to get the mods done how i wanted it i decided to do what i could to get the car semi presentable and mobile (also with some renovations planned for the garage i needed to get the TT out of the corner) Managed to bend the arch brakets back into shape and the majority of the arch and skirt, still not 100% but it made the car driveable and less noticeable.


After that i took the TT to an Audi-Sport meet at Belfast Audi, were an "Audi Host" from the dealership would pick their favourite car to win a prize....mine was the lucky one so came home with a Audi branded cleaning kit guts of £60 from what i gather! Photo from the meet.


Then was asked if i could show my car at Loughgall festival of Motorsport/BHPni Show in Shine with Naviwax, so i took the car into work on Friday and gave it a polish etc.






Then a few at Loughgall, real shame about the rain but the car was beading and paint was glowing



And after i was dropping the car off to the unit and parked up beside this clean 150bhp FWD TT (which other than the mechanics and the single exhaust the cars were cosmetically the same car orginially both facelifts etc)



Nearly bought a set of TVR Sagaris alloys last week but decided to hold fire, asmuch as ive wanted a set for mine from day one, and would look good in its current look ultimately its not the wheels i want to finish with so decided to keep the OEM for now rather than waste money buying other wheels/refurb/tyres to then wanting to change them anyway. Also think the OEM wheels are one of the nicest sets of wheels for them.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Looking good - shame about the wheel cracking etc - although I have to say I quite like it on the "standard" wheels.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Beautiful car mate, so envious.


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

A lot of love for this TT buddy, the front end is spot on! 8)


----------



## gtime (Mar 19, 2016)

One car I would actually own in red. I am also with projectmick I like the standards.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Winter20vt said:


> A lot of love for this TT buddy, the front end is spot on! 8)


Cheers Mate  Really happy with the front end myself atm! Now to just get the rest of the car to the same standard!



alexi7 said:


> Beautiful car mate, so envious.


Thanks 



ProjectMick said:


> Looking good - shame about the wheel cracking etc - although I have to say I quite like it on the "standard" wheels.


Cheers, yeah it was a bugger about the wheel, but it will push me to get the car changes happening again, just a pain it happened at the start of the show season, but it will be back bigger and better!



gtime said:


> One car I would actually own in red. I am also with projectmick I like the standards.


Cheers, I love the standards myself, i nearly didnt change from them but thought as it had 4 different budget tyres, they'd have to be changed for decent tyres, then a full refurb, and then new centre caps to get them 100% i bought the other wheels new with mid range tyres for about the same price, Plus driving the car at the time every day i wanted a set of winter wheels as well as show/summer wheels.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Still trying to pick some wheels one day im settled on a set next im looking something different lol, but anyway on with some maintenance type upgrades.

Attended Letstance last weekend great show and thankfully the weather held up!




With the peugeot off the road ive been dailying the TT, so people that may have heard it recently may have heard it being a little off. Ive still a blow out in the manifold, ordered new gaskets, which hopefully fixes the issue though if it needs a new manifold it will be replaced, due to work ive not been able to get it stripped down to check and no point stripping it down to check then build it back up again so i can drive it to strip it back down again later.

As with any car the standard rubber hoses perish over time, N75 Valve hose had tore, and also one of the breather ones was feeling rather soft. so ordered up some replacement Forge Motorsport Silicone ones. Want to keep the engine bay semi subtle so the majority of the hoses ill be replacing will be black.While fitting these i checked about for any signs of perished hoses...and found my Turbo Intake pipe has a slight hole in it so will be ordering up a Forge one as well as a few other bits. 


Last few years ive had a sticky caliper which was on the list of things to do but just never got round to actually doing it, everyonce in a while id have stripped it down cleaned it up a bit and a bit of a grease etc etc and it would be good to go for another while. Noticed the car was getting worse and worse so i also realised i needed new rear pads i decided to order a new caliper as well...typically i decided to go for just the one cause the other wasnt as bad last time.... fitted this one and the new pads and the other one was basically seized solid too, so will be picking up a replacement on Monday.

Ill also paint the calipers red again when i get the peugeot up and running and can get the TT up to standard plus the new upgraded front calipers sorted


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Looking good - get your wallet ready though for when you get in the bay looking for perished hoses lol!

Like the idea of keeping most of them black so it doesn't get too colourful under there.


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

Looking good. Can't wait to see what wheels you decide on, I feel your pain trying to make the choice though. I'm struggling to decide on a wheel colour for mine, changes on a daily basis aswel :x


----------



## Westy-TT180 (Mar 10, 2016)

Jamesc said:


> mstew said:
> 
> 
> > I do like those DRL's 8) did you use those in line circuit things off ebay?
> ...


Hi, love the build thread!

Any chance you can remember which kit you bought to do driving light mod please? [smiley=book2.gif]

Thanks!


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

ProjectMick said:


> Looking good - get your wallet ready though for when you get in the bay looking for perished hoses lol!
> 
> Like the idea of keeping most of them black so it doesn't get too colourful under there.


Thanks, Yup have yet another split hose! few days after fitting the above hoses the one next to the cam cover breather split :lol: So ive decided the car will be coming off the road as soon as my daily is back on the road being stripped down and all the hose under the manifold is being replaced (i need to swap over my manifold anyway). Yeah i dont like too much colour in engine bays think its a bit chav/boy racerish.....granted i dont mind it in an impreza or evo or something jap like that, but the TT i want to be subtle and almost standard....but not. :lol:



NWDSdaz said:


> Looking good. Can't wait to see what wheels you decide on, I feel your pain trying to make the choice though. I'm struggling to decide on a wheel colour for mine, changes on a daily basis aswel :x


Cheers, im Still struggling with wheel choices.....sort of settle on a cheap set that crop up just to do me....or even a more expensive set thats nice.....but stop and think but thats £xxx amount that i could put towards one of the sets i really really want. :lol:



Westy-TT180 said:


> Jamesc said:
> 
> 
> > mstew said:
> ...


Sorry i thought i had replied to this ages ago. i had checked on my ebay i cant see the advert its that long ago i bought it. and i dont remeber the seller it came from germay. tried seaching ebay to see if i recognise the ad image but none rang a bell as what i ordered, but then again they would have changed them probably after a while.

-------------------------------

So ive been dailying the car to work atm with my exhaust gasket(possibly manifold cracked) getting worse loosing power and making a racket! My daily 207 will soon hopefully be on the road so i can get the TT off the road and get the exhaust sorted. Though with the car fighting very day and taking it well i decided to treat it a bit!



Fully Intercooler and all the hoses to go with it...and the ones i wanted in red. Hopefully have it fitted in the next month or so, as well as another few bits hopefully, and sorting out either aftermarket cat back system to match my pipewerx downpipe and decat, or getting a custom one made, then ready for stage 2 remap.


----------



## andy17898 (Jun 21, 2016)

What lower lip is that mate? The black one


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

andy17898 said:


> What lower lip is that mate? The black one


Its a Seat Leon Cupra R splitter, just trim a few inch of either end and screw it on


----------



## andy17898 (Jun 21, 2016)

Looks smart. Been after a cupra r splitter for a while for my other car.


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Absolutely awesome mate! Think red really suits the TT, would love a red V6


----------



## andy17898 (Jun 21, 2016)

Looks smart. Been after a cupra r splitter for a while for my other car.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

andy17898 said:


> Looks smart. Been after a cupra r splitter for a while for my other car.


Cheers, yeah the splitter really finishes the front end i think, though will be changing it slightly over the coming months all being well 



Winter20vt said:


> Absolutely awesome mate! Think red really suits the TT, would love a red V6


Thanks, i have to say i normally hate red cars (even though both cars i currently own are red :lol: ) but i love the misano red! I orginally looked at a V6, though at the time as i was part time contract (but doing constant overtime) it was a bit risky with the fuel costs. Though the tuning capabilities are better with the 1.8. but the V6 noise is hard to beat.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Though still not got round to fitting it or having the exhaust gasket fitted, though today i decided to go for a spin at first planned to go to "The Gathering" at the park n ride spurcefield then onto castlewellan, were i desided to go straight to castlewellan....got half way there stuck in traffic and done a U Turn and headed for the morunes.






2mins down the road it looked like this

Notice the big black trail on the passenger side of the bumper! I had hit the sump 

The damage



Hopefully i havent done any serious damage just the sump (also front bumper is wrecked and cracked due to towing etc) but engine wise hopefully its just a matter of a new sump and new oil. though while im at it im going to replace the oil pick up pipe etc, even though the car is well serviced etc, im going to do it anyway for peace of mind and obviously do the oil filter for a service as well.


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ouch but your car is LOW  my old one wasn't even that low and i still caught the sump a few times... luckily didn't crack it though 

Yours should be fine tbh as looks like you caught it in time and although leaking is not pissing out... new sump and oil and will be good  Shame about the bumper though 

Maybe try a Shallow sump although they are pretty expensive and have no oil level sensor ( use the dipstick instead :wink: )
https://www.awesomegti.com/parts/ecs-tu ... rsion-kit/

On another note, Tidy Car


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Jay-225 said:


> Ouch but your car is LOW  my old one wasn't even that low and i still caught the sump a few times... luckily didn't crack it though
> 
> Yours should be fine tbh as looks like you caught it in time and although leaking is not pissing out... new sump and oil and will be good  Shame about the bumper though
> 
> ...


Thanks, Only seeing your reply now, Yeah tbh i didnt think it was "THAT" low :lol: it was only a matter of time, though best it happened when it did as i had planned to bring it to Cleanfest/Fitteduk shows last month, and it would have probably happened over there instead and would have been a right headache getting the car fixed/home. Yeah it looks fine as there was still a good bit of oil when i emptied the sump so didnt run completely dry, and was still leaking out slightly while it had been sitting the unit till the weekend there. I had thought of a shallow sump but decided just to go standard, as im hopefuly going to be running airride asap, and if im still on coilovers by the time its ready for the road i wont be near as low as i was, so Hopefully wont happen again :lol:

*.........Updates........*

Ive been slowly gathering up parts for the TT to sort it, and finaly got a bit of time to make a start on it. Also with the garage going threw some changes in the near future i had to get the TT moveable, preferably under its own power as shes no lightweight lol.

Though i raised the coilovers up on the front and removed the front bumper a few days after to inspect the damage a bit better, thankfully it was still leaking oil, so thats another good sign, it didnt run completely empty, though was put back on its wheels and covered and left sitting for a few weeks.


Gathered up some parts...



New Sump,
Oil Feed Pickup
Oil Feed O Ring,
Oil Feed Bolts
Oil Filter
Oil
Sump Plug
Sump Sealant

Had a bit of time yesterday so got stuck into stripping the car down. Had a good look around checking various parts making sure other bits wernt damanged, or general wear and tear and needed replaced while im there, but all seems ok.



Better photo of the damage


Also If incorrect oils is used or to long left between servicing etc etc the oil can sluge up and get caught up in the mesh in the oil pick up feed, and its bye bye engine, so while i was ordering parts ordered a new one for the sake of £20 with all the bolts etc, its a nice peace of mind that its changed and should have no issues down the line, or realise i need it in the middle of changing it over, even though the car was well looked after prior to me owning it, and is serviced every 6k miles or so now that i own it, using genuine oil and filters i decided to do it anyway, Though the pick up was very clear with little only a few particles stuck in it probably got away with not changing it, but i might as well now lol


Car as it currently sits.


Hopefully get the replacement sump, and the filter changed after work some night this week and fingers crossed ill have no rattles when it starts! though in theory i should have no issues as there was no rattles when i realised i had sumpd it nor was there any oil lights etc, and also still oil in the sump and no metal or worring bits in the sump when it was taken off, so it should be fine....but just my luck with cars im not building my hopes up too much lol.

Deadline for having it on the road is February/March time ready for Dubshed 2017, bit far away but i plan to get the whole car rebuilt basicaly before i put it back on the road, alot of changes planned...and realsically not alot of time to do them lol


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

New Pick up feed installed, along with new bolts and washer, as per previous post i probably could have gotten away with the old one, but seeing as i had the new one i might as wel fit it.


Sump installed


And the moment of truth! Started first time with no rattles bangs or lights!


Currently im re-wiring my US DRL lights making a more permanent job of it as i ment to do a few years ago when i installed them just to test them....and never did properly wire them. Then the next job is sort the exhaust gaskets which will hopefully be in the next few weeks need to get the fabia built back up waiting on parts atm.

Then a little teaser of the intercooler.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking very well mate.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Cheers Ian_W

Spent a while getting the car built back up and running again as per previous post...........then spend today making it not run at all..............




.....But with the hope of making it run better than it did.

Previously after replacing a dodgy breather hose, the next one inline needed replaced a few days later, replaced it then afew weeks went by the next one in line broke, downside is was a hose that went down an under the inlet manifold so access isnt the easiest, so stripping it down and replacing all the hoses with either Forge Items or new OEM items, I also have my polished Manifold and Throttle body to fit from previous posts, Also removed both side mount intercoolers and hoses ready to fit the Front Mount and silicone hoses once the rest of the bay is sorted.

Will be looking to order a Badger 5 Oversized Turbo Intake pipe in red very soon once ive the breather hoses sorted as i also have a slight hole in the OEM Tip. Also looking at another Charge Pipe, so will have a Standard one, and a Polished/Black Debaffled one forsale. Main Job atm is getting the engine running 100% then preping the car for MOT, once the MOT is sorted the rest of the work will start, Had orginally planned to get all the work done then worry about mot, but if its running and mot'd it makes it a bit easier to get to various places with it no need to trailer it etc.

So more stripping........



Upon stripping i realised i had weeping injector seals, with the crud build up around the injector ports on the manifold really bad on the first 2 ports....though luckly enough i had already ordered replacement items from audi with my expenisve "while im there/while they are out" mentality some times, but this time it was a good move lol


First batch of new parts from Audi


New dipstick (as mine was chipping bits of plastic off and fell into the sump)
New Dipstick guide/extension as mine was broke, and broke it even more trying to remove the manifold lol
Injector seals to replace both upper and lower seals with a few left over.
and a New Suction Jet for the PCV hoses as mine as quite a bit of crud built up around it as well as neighbouring hoses, all the hoses are being replaced so thought i might as well replace the jet also just incase, dont want to have to strip it back down later realising it needed changed.

Been trying to find which replacement hoses i need, hopefully get these ordered by the end of the week as well as a new gasket for the manifold and can fit my polished manifold too, and hopefully it runs :?


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Between work i managed to get an hour or two at it a couple nights,

First is the arrival of the 034 Motorsport Breather kit, 


And my Newsouth Performance Manifold gasket


All fitted along with the polished manifold as well as a few more silcone hoses fitted to the left side of the manifold.


Next i tackled my Fuel rail, Injectors & seals, i haddnt realised at the time they were seeping so badly but atleast thats now them changed, both upper and lower seals, also cleaned the injectors and fuel rail while i was at it. Left side new seals and cleaned right side not done. I had been tempted with installing bigger injectors but after reading up on them they arent really required till going into big Power gains, 


Excuse the photo was taken with my phone rather than the camera. One of the charge pipe and upper boost hoses fitted (although these will soon both be replaced with a Trackslag charge pipe, and forge cold side DV relocation kits) New dipstick tube and dip stick also fitted although the handle will also be replaced with a polished item in the near future. 


Happy with how the engine bay is starting to take shape, right amount of polished and red items, only want to change the TIP to a red one and any other hoses left to change (not many that hasnt been changed when it comes to oil/boost/breather hoses) will be done in black dont want to over power it with red hoses.

So enough dirty work, inbetween other jobs while trying to stay relatively clean i stripped the interior out for a few jobs ive to do.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Not so much visual updates as of yet.

Fired the car up for the first time after the work while plugged into the computer, and threw up 14 fault codes, though started to panic thinking ive rightly buggered it up! few hours tweaking, diagnosing with the computer and it was 100%, dirty/dusty connections, slightly loose clips etc nothing major.

So with that i started testing it around the yard and what not every seemed to be going well......until....i bust the sump again! (and the car is "raised" form atm) though with on going construction and movement yards been quite rough and messy, thankfully it was in the yard and just a matter of rolling it back into the unit and drain the oil. New sump (number 2) & oil ready and waiting to go on when i get time (hopefully tomorrow)

Having fallen in love with the Land Rover colour Zanzibar , i had some mixed up ready to paint, so hoping to add this to the car in some way minor details for now, ultimate goal would be a full respray, but IF that ever happens it will be the last mod on the list. For those that dont know its like an orangy gold colour with alot of flake in it, some times can look quite sandy, other times really orange, hard to get a good photo of the colour, even on google images they dont do it justice. 


With the Black Friday deals on i thought it was about time to upgrade my audio a bit. Having promised myself a new sub for a life time i thought now was a good time to do it. My Pioneers have served me well having first installed them in my Maxpower kitted 206 back in 2005, and to still be running in 2016, but alas they are starting to show age. Picked up this Rockford Fosgate P3 Dual 2ohm woofer.


Also got the exterior of the car built back up bar the bumper, which will be dropped off to Paintworkz at some stage to get repaired and then refitted, then worry about MOT etc, as MOT wont be till Feb time and will be pushing it to get it done intime for dubshed.


Exterior built up more.....interior stripped out more

Stripped the interior out more to sort a few minor issues and re-route some wiring and start sound deading, once the roll cage is done (only a year later) ill put deading on the floor and rear seat areas, and do the new boot/rear seat build around it.


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

Great colour, pretty similar to my wheels by the look of it? Greta progress anyway


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

NWDSdaz said:


> Great colour, pretty similar to my wheels by the look of it? Greta progress anyway


Cheers, Looks quite similar to yours, hard to get a good photo of the colour, even online, as it changes colour quite alot. On minute looks like a really pale gold almost sand type colour, to then go to a nearly orange colour, then a pure golden bronze. 









Managed to get some work done on the TT, and more parts ordered up.

So off the inspection pit and on to the flat.



First up a bit of engine bay bling, seeing as i replaced the dipstick with a new one, left a nice bright yellow handle on show next to the polished manifold.


So ordered up this from cookbot



Ill be replacing the plastic that normally sits infront of the manifold with a manifold cover from cookbot too in the near future.

As with previous the Interior being stripped 


I ordered up some sound deadening and sound insulator which will help rattles and some road noise with removing the rear seats. 


Before the above the car was given an Underbody wash on the flat ramp at my workshop, and taken in and jacked up and wheels removed ready for tyres to be swaped over and few parts installed, and while i waited i decided to get to underseal the arches, there is also the arch liners that will cover some of this also, but aleast it will be protected underneath.

The rest of the underbody will be done in the near future when ive the rest of the car built up.

Also got the wood ready to build the sub box and false floor and frame work, Tomorrow i plan to fit the deadening on the sides etc and refit the interior panels, and start mocking up the roll cage again, Also got metal in to fabricate up support brackets for the intercooler which im back to fitting as it looks like i can get it to work with the headlight washers. hopefully over the next week or two it will be going for another CV boot replacement (i can do it myself but i just HATE working with CV grease!) and the turbo, manifold, exhaust gaskets replaced and hopefully it will stop the exhaust leak.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice work, after a lull, a big operation!
Was there much oil in the old intercoolers/around the throttle body?


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

3TT3 said:


> Nice work, after a lull, a big operation!
> Was there much oil in the old intercoolers/around the throttle body?


Yeah was a big operation, took a while though i could have had it done quicker if i paid someone to do it, but at least now i know how to do it in future. and the likes of the silicone PCV system, at least i know in future i should have no issues. There was very little oil in the intercoolers and hoses etc.

*Upadate*

First Job today i decided to tackle the sound deadening, had only planned to place the areas behind trim etc, and do the rest down the line....but got a little carried away and ended up installing it all, maybe a bit overkill too :lol: Still got a few sheets left over and also the sound insulator to fit which i will do once the interior is complete




But also got most of the interior trim install now other than a few clips and bits to screw in. But the rest will be done via a boot build false floor front to back housing the sound system and airride set up (to come in the near future)

Next on the agenda was the Front Mount intercooler set up. I had knocked this set up on the head originally due to the set up getting away from the headlight washers, and due to mot being a done by a Government body here in Northern Ireland rather than any old garage like on the mainland, its not as easy for things to be "overlooked". But after it not selling i decided to try and make it fit! few more hoses to order and finalise the brackets, but its not far away. 



Once the intercooler set up is finished the bumper will be off to the bodyshop to be repaired.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Jamesc said:


> 3TT3 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work, after a lull, a big operation!
> ...


front is looking nice 8)


----------



## Timmy (Jan 28, 2017)

Love the wheels on this.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Cheers for the comments folks.

Finally managed to get the Intercooler brackets made up, after managing to cut the version 1 too small (measure twice cut once lol) Had to wait to get more metal and make up version 2. So all bolted in and sturdy now.


Then today managed to get the hoses all finished up and clamps all tightened. and the bumper partly bolted into place and drove out the unit.


Then gave its first bath of the year and also since it was off the road


Engine bay shapping up, Still to fit the plastics (and also a good clean) which will be done when the exhaust gaskets are fitted.


And back inside for the boot build progress to start today


Sports cat has been finally ordered, which should be with me this week, and also the first piece of Real carbon fibre for the car, which will be the first of many all being well.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking good 8)

What happened to your front bumper? Looks damaged in the pics?


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Ian_W said:


> Looking good 8)
> 
> What happened to your front bumper? Looks damaged in the pics?


Cheers sadly It is damaged, it happened when i first sumped it. I was over an hour away from home, and silly me left the tow hook and tow rope in my unit...which at the time i had the only key of. So decided just to wrap the to rope round the crash bar (threw the top grill and out the bottom grill) and hopefully it wont get too damaged.. made it 99% of the way with only a slight flex which a bit of heat would have sorted. We turned into the entrance to the yard, massive bang and crack sound....it cracked the smoothed part of the bumper and dented it right down. Though the way i had saw it at the time, a tow truck would have had the same issue no were to pull it on, and most arent low car friendly never mind one as low as mine was at the time, plus the cost (last one i used cost £180 for 4 mile), and likely more damage they would have done getting it on the truck. Then over an hour travelling for my dad to find me exactly and get the unit key, then an hour back up then back down again to tow me back again would have been too long.

Though the bumper was left with the bodyshop today to be repaired, so hopefully that will be back soon.

*Update 13/02 *

After dropping the bumper off to the bodyshop and picking up a new tyre for the daily...got the TT booked in to have the exhaust gaskets changed and the CV boot for Next Monday.

While out at the garage i made a start on the sub box, still needs the last side attached and hole cut out etc. But built to the Optimum specs of the Rockford fosgate sub i have to go in, so all being well should sound pretty good!





Also after the above photos i finished fitting the sound insulator foam (black ontop of the silver sound deadening) . Once the sub box is finished i can plan out the rest of the boot build.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Wednesday i had a delivery of my first Real carbon fibre part. Genuine OSIR DTM diffuser. Had only planned to set/tape it on for now but ended up removing the old red piece and putting the carbon one on...its not fully attached at the bottom so is pushing out a bit, though exhaust tips need to go a tad bigger (and cleaned lol) but that will come in future.Excuse the crap photos




Thursday another Delivery in the form of the Sports cat.


Got the Sub box basic shape finished off and cut the hole for the sub, and couldnt resist a tester. Really pleased with the sound of the sub/box


Then started working onthe sub box again getting it how i want it to look overall with the rest of the boot build.


And a final one sitting up next to the Range Rover Evoque Ember makes the TT look even smaller lol


Made good progress with the boot build over the weekend, the wood frame could be a bit overkill but i do like a sturdy frame.

Had to change the design slightly as i had forgotten about the side pockets in the rear interior panels, wouldnt have been a big loss loosing them but my OCD couldnt have that lol.



The rear seat section will basically be the new boot area to store stuff and a lift up compartment to a little storage area. basically all the frame work is done its now just a matter of doing the floor/panels, Ive also ran various distribution blocks with in the build which will be useful when i install the air suspension in the future, as well as planned were the compressors are going etc while designing this build, so will take little modification if any in future when the air install happens.

Also got the car back and sounding how it should! hopefully get a video of it soon. Never got the full effect from the downpipe and decat (sports cat also fitted now) as i always had a blow out in the system and originally thought the blow out was from the standard downpipe flex as it looked damaged thus ordering the 3"downpipe last year, turns out the was the Turbo gasket all along, but thats changed and now sweet and sounding awesome! Not far from being back on the road now!

Fitting new ARB bushes up front, and new droplinks and just a matter of waiting for the front bumper from the bodyshop, and it will be good for MOT. Also in talks about alloy wheels, hopefully be ordered next week at some stage all being well, not what i originally planned but with the time and current budget to get everything else finished for Dubshed, its a very nice substitute.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

So managed to get stuck into the TT recently, First job was the ARB bushes, replaced with some Powerflex polybushes. 


Next winter the plan is a new subframe (used one dipped, powdercoat etc) and fitted with some new tighter ARB as well as the same on the rear cradle, but these bushes will do until thats sorted. Also fitted some new FK droplinks as mine the boots were tore.

Finished up with the wood work of the boot build, bar tidying up a few edges etc 



Ive ordered a pair of struts for the door so it will open and stay as the bonnet/boodlids do 


Yet to decide with what im covering it with..though that will have to be ordered this week so i can finish the build and clean the interior.

Also recieved this photo from the bodyshop bumper all repaired and the line around the grill smoothed out also 


Pile of parts coming this week including the new alloys, and lots of carbon fibre 8)


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Loving that front bumper 8)


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Ian_W said:


> Loving that front bumper 8)


Cheers! I love how it looks myself would love to smooth the aliens out as well but be a load of hassle come MOT time


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Awesome work on this, it's coming together really nicely!


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

YT-TT said:


> Awesome work on this, it's coming together really nicely!


Thanks yeah finally after a good while things are starting to move rather swiftly!

*UPDATE*

Well i hadn't planned to post any photos of these till they were on and closer to dubshed....but im terrible at keeping secrets when it comes to car mods....especially when im excited about getting it on the road :lol:

18" OZ Superleggera alloys


And couldnt resist a little test fit on the car


And a little strut on the boot build door to keep it open when ever i open it. 


Carbon fibre has arrived though will be no pics of that for a while, Also decided to trim the boot build in grey leather as i had done on the previous one, so just waiting on some more leather and can get it trimmed this weekend all being well.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Love the rims, they really suit the TT 8)


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

Great progress, boot build looks spot on. Red and black work so well together, went down that route with my old Polo


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Picked up my bumper tonight, so that will get fitted over the weekend, loving the smoothed line around the grill, and the same smoothed number plate as before (just repaired)



Also my Intake manifold cover from Cookbot arrive today, should finish the bay off nicely  




NWDSdaz said:


> Great progress, boot build looks spot on. Red and black work so well together, went down that route with my old Polo]


Cheers, Well i didnt want to go down the red and black theme as much as it does work and look good...it just sort of happened :lol: I am tempted to paint the wheels Zanzibar (The orangey/sand/gold colour i posted before from a land rover) but that wont be till a later date, ill run the black theme for a while a bit safer choice for now with out being too wild :lol:



Ian_W said:


> Love the rims, they really suit the TT 8)


Cheers i love how they look cant wait to get tyres and fit them. I They werent what i went out to buy but i think they were a good choice, especially with all the carbon fibre thats going on it.


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

Really like the Oz wheels, are they new or refurbed? I can only find the Oz Ultraleggera when I look online.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

BrianB said:


> Really like the Oz wheels, are they new or refurbed? I can only find the Oz Ultraleggera when I look online.


They were second hand but fully refurbished before purchase.

*Update*

Got the boot build trimmed, theres a few bubbles and lumps but these will settle down and slide into place once everything is in 100% 


(compartment door is open slightly in the last pic, it does sit flush)

An a quick one of the LED test


Also got the bumper on and all the trimming to the grills etc to fit around the pipe work. All still looks factory in that respect if you ignore the Front Mount behind the bumper theres no noticeable cuts or modifications, other than the plate smoothed off and grill line. Cant wait to get the splitter sorted


And a little teaser of whats to come, and thats only the start! :lol:


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Those SuperLeggeras are going to look spectacular on that car since red and black match so well. Please tell me you're going to do a v6 spoiler and other black accents :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Looking really good - excited to see how the wheels look. Are you doing the carbon yourself?


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Those SuperLeggeras are going to look spectacular on that car since red and black match so well. Please tell me you're going to do a v6 spoiler and other black accents :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Cheers cant wait to get the wheels on. I wont be going black but any details will be real carbonfibre, but suppose from a distance will be black in a way. Basically front splitter, rear diffuser, v6 spoiler really that it on the outside.



ProjectMick said:


> Looking really good - excited to see how the wheels look. Are you doing the carbon yourself?


Cheers cant wait, yeah carbon in doing it all myself, looking at doing it threw my own business as a service done a few carbon repairs which have came out fine. So hopefully these bits come out good


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Excuse the quality of some of these photos, i had changed something in my camera settings and its messing about with the colours etc on me and then editing (without spending hours on them) isnt helping much, not to mention a dirty car lol

But had a day off so got tyres fitted up to the OZ Wheels. and obviously couldn't resist a test fit. went for a very slight stretch to help with clearance etc.



Then on with more carbon fibre, this is just at the first stages of it, with them installed to make sure they fit in the gaps etc ok and every lines up as it should. The front pannel will be done in carbon too when i get on to the next phase.


And one of the boot build with the carbon insert installed before the final sand and coating.


Couldnt resist fitting the carbon splitter along with the wheels too


Carbon splitter goodness


Then on Monday past the car passed the MOT , So over the weekend managed to get the brakes cleaned and coat of red paint on them, and cleaned and adjusted the suspension and lowered it back down, and refitted the OZ Wheels.



Also had my Strut/Harness Style/Quattro sport style brace/bar fitted, i had this trimmed in the same as the boot build but didnt like it so removed it for now, undecided what im doing with it looks wise.


Pretty much all thats left to do for dubshed now is the carbon pieces, and a good detail. Rear spoiler extension is in progress hopefully be finished and installed in time. Sub Ring, and Rear light covers are on the final cure stages waiting for a final sand and polish, Splitter and engine bay pieces are mid way threw, hopefully get them finished next weekend. Also since OZ racing caps are a bugger to find in the correct size, never mind the finish im after im also remaking some in carbon fibre with red text.

Also considering fitting black Audi Rings on the rear and possibly front, and also a slight tint on the headlights, seeing as the red and black/carbon theme it will match though not 100% sure yet


----------



## MR_C.J.K (Mar 21, 2017)

Jamesc said:


> mstew said:
> 
> 
> > I do like those DRL's 8) did you use those in line circuit things off ebay?
> ...


Hi mate,

Nice build thread! I'm going to be starting work on my TT as the weeks go by. Already done the Wak box job on the air box 

I'm really keen to wire up some DRL's and I'm watching one of those DRL relays from eBay. Its good to know they work as that's what you've used!
Can I just ask where the ignition live cable was you linked it up to? I would prefer to do the same instead of taking the lead to the battery.

Cheers pal


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

MR_C.J.K said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Nice build thread! I'm going to be starting work on my TT as the weeks go by. Already done the Wak box job on the air box
> 
> ...


Cheers, From what i remember there was an ignition live in the same loom of the lights if i remember correctly, it was that long since i done it, though if youve a volt metre or a phase tester to check for ignition lives there will be plenty of them. Though i have recently added a switch into the ignition live wire i added, due to a grey area at last years mot, the inspector wasn't happy with them even thought it passed previous years, though would only pass the car if i was able to turn them off or take them out on the spot. Though now when the switch is on, they work on Ignition as they did, and with the switch off they dont work at all, i was going to use an ON OFF ON switch, so i could have a constant live, off and ignition live settings. (constant live for when at shows etc i wouldnt have to leave the key in it) but then that just over complicated things and resorted to a simple on off switch on the ignition lol


----------



## MR_C.J.K (Mar 21, 2017)

Jamesc said:


> MR_C.J.K said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mate,
> ...


Arh ok, nice one. I should be able to get a hold of a volt meter so can hopefully sort it out when I come round to doing it.
Yeah I think the main issue with DRL's is that they need to dim 50% when the main beams come on. That's EU regulations regarding them. The relay I found says it does that so hopefully I wont have any issues and have to install a switch! Lol

Looking forward to seeing what else you do to the car


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I like the smooth bumper too,of course I never had any aliens to worry about .
download/file.php?id=255817&t=1
Where is the reg plate when not on show?
The cf in the engine bay ,not so keen on


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

MR_C.J.K said:


> Arh ok, nice one. I should be able to get a hold of a volt meter so can hopefully sort it out when I come round to doing it.
> Yeah I think the main issue with DRL's is that they need to dim 50% when the main beams come on. That's EU regulations regarding them. The relay I found says it does that so hopefully I wont have any issues and have to install a switch! Lol
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what else you do to the car


I think his main issue was cause they were amber could be mistaken for indicators, but I've never had anyone pull out on me at junctions for that reason, they are alot dimmer than the indicators, but I wasn't foe arguing, our mot is a bit stricter too here compared to mainland uk, its a government body not just any mechanic/garage.



3TT3 said:


> I like the smooth bumper too,of course I never had any aliens to worry about .
> download/file.php?id=255817&t=1
> Where is the reg plate when not on show?
> The cf in the engine bay ,not so keen on


I wanted to get a second bumper and smooth the aliens out but due to mot being in summer time/shoe season last thing I wanted to do was have to swap bumpers mid way threw to get it motd. ATM the number plate is just inside the car remove it for photos obviously lol. Though I have had a motorised bracket that I will mount into the splitter so when its at shows parked up its hidden and the splitter is flush, then when driving "obviously" have the plate on show and will fold out the splitter but for the next few weeks ill be using a stick on vinyl one.

Engine bay carbon fibre looks a bit odd atm but its not finished in the pics, plus I plan to do the other pieces too. So there will be no standard finished items under the bonnet it will be all carbon, polished or red or black silicone.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Finally got the TT taxed and on the road on the 1st. Decided it was about time i ran a number plate, since i got away with not running one for near 4 years, my days were numbered lol. I do have a motorised bracket ive had for a few years that ive never got round to fit which i plan to build into the splitter at some stage, but made up some reflective sticker ones for a temporary fix.


not 100% legal as they have no maker/dealer name/post code and the British standards stamp in the corner, but in regards to text, spacing sizing etc they are legal so hopefully have no issues.

Since the OZ wheel centre caps werent how i liked, and even buying other genuine sets they didnt quite have what i wanted, so made my own carbonfibre ones with red logos, Should match the car nicely. 


Also got the boot build finished off, along with the quattro sport/harness style bar colour coded misano red, ill have to get some daylight pics


Also attended a local Cars & Coffee meet at a horse racing track.


After the meet was over i held back and took a few photos





Still to finish the carbon splitter, and engine bay bits. which will be finished for dubshed this weekend.


----------



## Adm... (Feb 3, 2016)

Great looking car, Whats the specs on the wheels? Been looking for a set


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Adm... said:


> Great looking car, Whats the specs on the wheels? Been looking for a set


They are 18x8 all round, ET35 iirc, though im running 30mm spacers on the rear and 15 up front. The Superleggas arent easily come by nowadays, i was just lucky.


----------



## Adm... (Feb 3, 2016)

Jamesc said:


> Adm... said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking car, Whats the specs on the wheels? Been looking for a set
> ...


I have noticed. Looks great Carbon's looking good also tried that many years ago but lost patience


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Added a Luggage net to the strut bar/quattrosport style bar, wasn't sure at first but definitely grew on me! 


Next on the list was Genuine Porsche Oil and Coolant Caps. 


And fitted, (excuse the carbon fibre engine plastic pieces these arent finished and were rushed a bit to get them some way presentable for dubshed at the weekend)


Then was time to address the detailing side of things, the car was originally in fairly decent condition as being a detailer it got machine polish back in May last year, and then taken off the road mid June/early July time last year, though gained a few light swirls and marks from being left dirty in the work shop and being rubbed up against while being worked on. Though with getting a Rupes Big Foot polisher a while back i thought it was about time the TT got the Rupes treatment, Although basically only a Single Stage Yellow, didnt really notice a pile of difference at the start gloss/colour wise, but once the whole car was done it was alot better!





Car was finished just before Midnight on Friday....which started as _"it will only take a few hours"_ :lol: Up Early and headed for Dubshed Saturday morning (apologies to anyone i spoke to on Saturday if i was a little off i was knackered! :lol: ). This year i was on the reserve list for indoors, and was parked up at one of the main show doors outside, which i think the outside spot was great on the Saturday as the Paint just popped in the sunlight! really made those _"few hours" _ worth while, as some areas in the main hall are quite dimly lit, last year i was quite lucky and basically under one of the lights indoors. 







Not sure whats next with the car, alot of ideas, but not sure whats going to be next, Few minor additions happening soon, but nothing major. Still waiting for my V6 spoiler extension lip in carbon fibre to arrive, hopefully arrive soon.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking very well, Looks fantastic on the O.Z too.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Few More photos from ILOVEBASS 






Ian_W said:


> Looking very well, Looks fantastic on the O.Z too.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Cheers, Yeah im very pleased with how the OZs turned out!


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Attended the Laidout Car Show At 50Cal at the weekend, shame the weather was crap, but it fairly showed off the beading action on the car. 





Since ive had the unfortunate luck of having to daily the car (Heated leather seats in the morning, Power, comfort, etc, how can i cope! lol compared to the daily basic-ish fabia vrs which is off the road atm) had a few slight creaks and noises i wanted to check up on, while i had the front wheels off i decided to lower it a tad more, as i felt it was a little ass down wasnt totally happy with the "stance" at dubshed...but wasnt far away. 

Alot happier with it now, Still 1.5cm of thread left on the coilovers with helper springs and all adjusters intact, so still has some form of comfort with the hard topmounts, and silly profile tyres lol


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Thanks to Graham and the Guys at TG Performance i got the Revo software installed on the car yesterday with the Dubshed offer. Only taken me a few years to bite the bullet and get it done, and with the recent engine hardware additions i went straight to Stage 2 software. Initial reactions...Holy ****, couldnt believe it was the same car! Over the moon with the cars performance now! Alot more power and Torque all round, defiantly a fun drive back from bangor! Should have done it sooner!

Was also the first time really hearing the exhaust or seeing the TT in motion as generally im the only one to drive it and love it!


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Few shows recently and a few minor parts but first a photo from Graham when it was up getting the remap last month. 


It was then left in the garage un driven till Cars At The Mill, forgotten how much difference there was lol.




And Loughgall Festival of Motorsport


Then Attended The Peak Performance Show In Donard Park Newcastle



Finally the Carbon Spoiler Extention Arrived after 10weeks wait!






Also went to the Outcast Run/Jacobs Super Car Run At the weekend, had a few camera issues so didn't get any good ones of my own showing off the spoiler and this all ive found so far. 


And the Carbon Fibre Bug Continues 


Need to decide now to go for black bolts or silver/polished bolts for the fuel cap, tempted with silver/polished to tie in with the rest of the polished areas on the car although there is very little exterior wise, Though hoping to have it fitted by the weekend.


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

Just curious, where did you get the spoiler extension from and do they do them in satin black?


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

BrianB said:


> Just curious, where did you get the spoiler extension from and do they do them in satin black?


The spoiler was bought from Zero Limits Carbon, (and using the Group buy discount code on here) But they dont list one as they really only supply carbon fibre items.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

So Managed to get the fuel cap fitted, and opted for polished bolts in the end. give it a bit of bling. Also added the Quattro Etched vinyl logo onto the cap as i had done with my old one just to see if it still worked...which i think it does. 


Then decided to get rid of the old slightly tarnished Chrome Quattro Badge on the rear bumper


And replace it with a black and red one


Really pleased with the rear end now! just to get the rest of the car to the same "level"


Yesterday i also attended the Ballymena Car & Truck Show, I also had some smoked Transparent Vinyl laying about so decided to tint the headlights, as in future i do plan to carbon the insides of the headlights rather than paint them black, but for now tinted them to see how i liked them. 



Quite like the tinted headlights though needs to be redone as i needed a second pair of hands, so is quite bubbly atm, though thinking it needs a black badge on the front now too.

And sadly heading home from the show the car started over heating and as per another post its possibly just a thermostat or the water pump, which i was planning to replace over winter, though may have to be moved forward now.


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

Jamesc said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious, where did you get the spoiler extension from and do they do them in satin black?
> ...


Thanks for the info, liking what you've done so far.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Well thanks to photo bucket this thread is now dead :roll: But might as well continue on

*EDIT - Photos Uploaded To Flickr, and Posts updated with new links*

And Finally a delivery of parts!
DSC_5471 by James Crowe, on Flickr

And a few of the TT as it currently sits
DSC_5473 by James Crowe, on Flickr
DSC_5475 by James Crowe, on Flickr

Waiting on another delivery of parts and hopefully have the car on the road by the end of the month...again! Also ordered some more carbon fibre


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

You can load up most of the pics from your own source,as I did on 90% of mine.
Hosting on photobucket/flicker/wotever just ..well honestly is a hopefully ill get linked on a google search thingy.
I think I have nearly every pic Ive posted on a small sd card.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

3TT3 said:


> You can load up most of the pics from your own source,as I did on 90% of mine.
> Hosting on photobucket/flicker/wotever just ..well honestly is a hopefully ill get linked on a google search thingy.
> I think I have nearly every pic Ive posted on a small sd card.


Yeah ill get round to doing it some day when ive time, started using Flickr again, had it nearly as long as i used photobucket but only uploaded a couple of photoshoots onto it, also have my own hosting for my businesses website etc, so plenty of hosting just finding the time to re upload and edit posts :lol:


----------



## stevehayes01 (Jul 17, 2017)

Car looks great...serious inspiration to pick up a TT and starting to get to work!


----------



## SamDorey (Dec 31, 2016)

Gutted I can't see the build because of photobucket but love the look


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Found some time and re uploaded the photos onto Flickr and updated the thread from day one! all images reinstated!

Also received the final bolts i was waiting on so can get the timing belt and water pump change done.....though over the weekend i decided im going to install engine spacers to raise the engine up a bit to help for sump clearance, and also lower the angle of the CV joints to hopefully help with the inner joint ripping apart due to being so low.... since one of the motor mounts have to come out to do the belt its a good time to fit them....shame i didnt think ordering it over the 4 weeks waiting on the rest of the kit...but anyway hopefully will be here over the coming days.



SamDorey said:


> Gutted I can't see the build because of photobucket but love the look


Well your in luck! Had a spare couple of days and re-uploaded the images onto Flickr and Updated all the posts with the relevant images.....at a few times i did wonder why i started :lol: but its done now!



stevehayes01 said:


> Car looks great...serious inspiration to pick up a TT and starting to get to work!


Cheers, was so much for "keeping this one standard" and "keeping it sensible" :roll: :lol: but yeah also that too! i have no official mechanical qualification or any motor related qualification and just tore into the car, only way to learn, i done most of the build myself, other than a few mechanical odds and ends that were WAY too above me (or expensive tools that would only need for that one job etc) or didnt have my own garage at the time, and the paint work the rest was myself, but then again it does help ive a fairly large unit for work that the TT is stored in and more than one car, so if a job takes longer than expected, or more parts etc, it can sit in the unit in bits and it wont matter too much, but then thats also a down side.....cause means the cars always in bits getting work done :lol: :lol:


----------



## Westy-TT180 (Mar 10, 2016)

Jamesc said:


> Few shows recently and a few minor parts but first a photo from Graham when it was up getting the remap last month.
> 
> 
> It was then left in the garage un driven till Cars At The Mill, forgotten how much difference there was lol.
> ...


Tell me, how well do the Zero Limits spoiler extension fit...any trimming etc or is it a perfect fit?

I've been thinking about one of these for a while.... :roll:


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Westy-TT180 said:


> Tell me, how well do the Zero Limits spoiler extension fit...any trimming etc or is it a perfect fit?
> 
> I've been thinking about one of these for a while.... :roll:


Mine Fitted perfect very happy with the fit, i was worried about that for ages before ordering, as carbon its not just a matter of sanding a bit off to reshape, paint it and it will be fine like you could do with a painted/fibreglass one. But thankfully no issues! Only issue was the time scale though 10weeks. But i just seen they updated their website 4-10weeks now, not the Original 4-5weeks they had on site and told me when i first ordered it.

If ordering from Zero Limits, theres a TT forum discount code - *TTGB01* make it a bit cheaper.


----------



## Westy-TT180 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks mate, I'm like you worried about fitment but spoke to them today and they offer 100% fit guarantee, so I've got my name down for one, along with discount code approved 

Should be here 4-6 weeks but I'm not in any rush, about to get V6 bumper back from painters, so that'll keep me busy til it arrives... :lol:

Nice one for letting me know, I also sourced the drl us spec kit we discussed a while back! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## whoopsie (May 17, 2017)

I just came across this thread and ....there goes 2 or 3 hours!! Amazing work! So interesting to see the evolution of it over the years and looking forward to the future work on it. Iv'e never been a modification guy, except for performance, but ...


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

whoopsie said:


> I just came across this thread and ....there goes 2 or 3 hours!! Amazing work! So interesting to see the evolution of it over the years and looking forward to the future work on it. Iv'e never been a modification guy, except for performance, but ...


Glad you liked it and wasnt a waste of 2 or 3 hours :lol: I intended to keep this one standard believe it or not :lol:



Westy-TT180 said:


> Thanks mate, I'm like you worried about fitment but spoke to them today and they offer 100% fit guarantee, so I've got my name down for one, along with discount code approved
> 
> Should be here 4-6 weeks but I'm not in any rush, about to get V6 bumper back from painters, so that'll keep me busy til it arrives... :lol:
> 
> Nice one for letting me know, I also sourced the drl us spec kit we discussed a while back! [smiley=book2.gif]


Not a problem, good you got sorted. hopefully you get with in the time frame, i had ordered mine with the hope of it coming for a show, but sadly it didn't arrive in anywhere near time for it. But defiantly worth the wait! Tempted with a V6 Bumper for mine, as its due to go into the bodyshop to have the bumper repainted again, and the wings, side skirts and bonnet done thinking if i can source a bumper now to get it as well, but not paint £800+ for a bumper that WILL get painted either way, but will wait and see to many things i want atm :lol:


----------



## Westy-TT180 (Mar 10, 2016)

Lucky for me I managed to find a V6 bumper with all the lower grills in MINT condition and in my colour code...but it wasn't as perfect as I like, so it's having a blow over as I write this.

I've prep'd and redone all the grills in a new paint I sourced - http://www.arc-rite.co.uk/proxl-pastico ... ml-aerosol 
Got it in JET Black, bloody ace stuff and the colour match to OEM is bang on, so they are all waiting to be fitted in the fresh bumper on Saturday  along with the number plate recess cover, which will be removable with some Mk2 Golf side mouldings trim clips!

I'm sure the spoiler will be fine, yours looks a perfect fit, what did you use to bond, stikaflex or something else? I'm gonna speak to my painter and see what he suggests as well, but be good if you could help...again! [smiley=book2.gif]

The rest of my paint is really good, bar one door dent from some scumbag a while back, right on the swag line on the N/S door :evil: need to get a dent magician out but it's on the list!


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Westy-TT180 said:


> Lucky for me I managed to find a V6 bumper with all the lower grills in MINT condition and in my colour code...but it wasn't as perfect as I like, so it's having a blow over as I write this.
> 
> I've prep'd and redone all the grills in a new paint I sourced - http://www.arc-rite.co.uk/proxl-pastico ... ml-aerosol
> Got it in JET Black, bloody ace stuff and the colour match to OEM is bang on, so they are all waiting to be fitted in the fresh bumper on Saturday  along with the number plate recess cover, which will be removable with some Mk2 Golf side mouldings trim clips!
> ...


Yeah im intending to hold off till one comes up at reasonable money, if one doesnt ill happy keep my smoothed one as is, but knowing my luck ill get the car in and painted and keep my smoothed bumper, then a week or 2 later a v6 one will come up at reasonable money.

Mine came with a tube of bond, which tbh i was a bit worried about using, as over the years i used various windscreen bonds etc, and none seemed to work to well (probably many down to various reasons not necessarily the bonds fault, prep, temperatures, curing temps etc). I had actually planned for the bodyshop to fit it when the bumper was being painted, but since it was late coming, the car was in and out of the bodyshop (he had a carbon one fitted to his TT so im sure he knew how to fit them) And the bodyshop i use is 50miles away from me (Does an awesome job and good prices so dont mind travelling for good work im fussy when it comes to my cars) bit far to get a spoiler bonded on after especially as you want to let it cure before driving, and to drop the car up lift home, then a lift back up to drive it home isnt that practical for spoiler fitting. But used the supplied bond, didnt seem to stick to well initially, but taped it all up tight with no movement to sag, and let it sit for about a week (it suggests 24hours iirc, but as it isnt a daily and didnt need to be driven i let it sit with the tape holding it in place till i went to drive it again) and is rock solid, i can lift the tailgate with the carbon lip, and dont feel any flex or movement in the spoiler. Grabbing hold of the lip and lifting it (with the boot closed) etc causes the hold car to lift and compress on the suspension so its defiantly well stuck :lol:

Yeah my paint is in very good condition for the age of it, for 115k or what ever its on now and was daily driven right up until 2/3 years ago its in very good condition, the side skirts was damaged when the oem jack collapsed when changing a wheel, and dented the skirts, then the wings got damaged when a wheel cracking and coming off last year bending the arch and i also rolled them slightly to give more room with lowering, so might as well get them both painted, and the bonnets looking a bit chippy with stone chips not the worst, but when it is basically a show car now and comes out for shows and good weather i might as well have it sitting mint.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Finally Progress!

Well after getting Accepted for Districts show at the start of July, thinking the car would 100% be ready so held onto the spot etc.......it didnt make it.....so with being accepted in to Built last weekend, i decided to turn down the spot as the car wasnt going to be ready.....turns out it was!...Doh!.. but had already mailed to say i wasn't making it...but had decided to give the car a bit of a break from the shows and get it ready in full swing for dubshed 2018.

Anyway on with some progress, I raised the Suspension (Yes it is raised by about an inch of thread in the front in these photos....shows you how low i actually was) and also refitted the OEM wheels with higher profile tyres and removed the Carbon splitter (also to repair the crack in the resin) to aid getting the car onto the lift etc. Upgraded water pump, and full timing belt and pullies etc as previous post, as well as engine mount spacers/raisers to raise the engine 15mm which will hopefully help the sump issues and cv joint angle issues and the car is running great now!


















The plastic window on the scuttle pannel had gone cloudy and cracked with age and after a while i picked out the rest of the window to clean it up a bit ran like this for a while, but ment a big red bit of paint on display.









So bought one of these off a Club Page on Facebook, Carbon fibre vin plate









Fills the gap nicely, 









In talks with getting an Airlift Performance Series suspension atm (fully camber adjustable etc) . hopefully have news on that front soon, Also semi decided on new show wheels (yes i know the OZs suit it they will be staying also and fitted with a more track inspired rubber) quite a few other mods planned, but just to decide what to do first, big brakes, engine mods, or interior work etc. Im tempted with a V6 front bumper also, though just waiting to find one at reasonable money, Atm im not for paying 800+ for a used bumper that needs painted (even if i found a misano red one it would be resprayed).


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

The higher profile tyres help a lot , Ive been espousing the idea for awhile now :lol: 
340 mm as opposed to facelift 350 mm wheel centre to chassis height, and a commensurate tyre radius increase of 10 mm = yeh facelift ground clearance.
Of course if you get an air kit for stationary posing it doesnt matter much  .
Lookin good btw


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Cheers yeah, tyre sizes make a big difference.

The main purpose for the air ride is for practicality. I intend on bringing the car over to the mainland and eventually into Europe, so for peace of mind being able to hit a button to raise it and drive anywhere really. I'm not really into the whole tucking alloy so much it looks broken look.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Not to much updates atm, havent really looked at the TT much since, anyone whos friends/follows me on facebook may have seen i took a notion to sell the TT. Im after a nice Subaru Impreza in the future when the TT is "Finished" to ad to the "collection" and the ideal one had came up white Prodrive Widetrack hawkeye, looked and sounded like a very good one but alas it sold very quickly, but thinking even if someone did pay me the price i put the TT up for id still regret it down the line so probably just as well.

Went to move the TT the other day basically had a flat battery just barely started and no more (forgot to connect the charger), and also had a flat tyre on the OEM rims. So set about getting the OZ wheels back on and ready to how she once looked. after raising it to make it easier to get onthe lift etc i had raised the suspension quite a bit and decided not to go quite as low this time round, as as nice as it looked, it was very low, and always a worry about busting the sump again. (images seem to have got very saturated when uploading for some reason)

















Also the New undertray skid plate arrived on Monday seems to be a tasty bit of kit! hopefully get it fitted on saturday. 









Another reason i didnt want to go threw the hassle of lowering the car right down again is the TT is (hopefully) going to Autofest this weekend, and Titanic Dubs at the end of the month and been taken off the road for winter make over and show prep including air ride, Though went a bit mad in work and bought a pile of new detailing gear...and still a pile more on the list, but ive a while till Dubshed so can do alot more saving.

Initial plans are fix the wee bits on the bodywork im not happy with properly, as well as a big brake kit up front, (and possibly the rear at some stage), Also working on some Custom interior touches atm though more on them when ive more progress and most importantly photos.


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

The under tray looks really nice, would you mind posting a link to the supplier

Wig


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

So attempted to fit the Skid plate intime for Autofest in Omagh, but struggled with it and couldnt get it bolted in, then decided not to take it, just incase with my luck id probably sump it, and would be even worse seeing as i had a skid plate to cover it but wasnt fitted, Flat out with work so couldnt get looking at it till the weekend there and finally got it sorted on Sunday instead of going to Mondello.










After testing the car since the skid plate has been fitted.....damn was/i am low! the car currently is "raised" to how its sat before, the amount of times the skid plate scuffed the ground on many main roads, was quite worrying how close the sump etc were to the ground before i never realised.

While waiting in the unit prior to fitting the skid plate i played around with some vinyl, atm im on the fence with it its "missing" something, especially the way it just stops at the bumper so removed it again and may work out some graphics for next years look to change it up a bit. (excuse the stonechipped flat/satin finished carbon splitter after breaking it when i was being towed when the water pump failed, i planned to replace it and the car not being back out so late on in the year, i didnt intend of showing the car again, but since thats changed i threw it on for a quick fix for Titanic dubs) 

























The cars booked into Titanic Dubs this weekend which will be the final outing for the car for this year, as the tax runs out on Saturday, and decided to Sorn it until the car needs to be onthe road for heading to the Bodyshop etc. quite a few plans for the car for next year, but more on that as and when it comes.



Wiggles01 said:


> The under tray looks really nice, would you mind posting a link to the supplier
> 
> Wig


Replied to PM but for anyone else interested it was bought from Reflex Auto Design they dont list them individually on their website for makes and models, so i emailed them asking and they were able to supply one. great product and service from Reflex Auto Design. Price was £225 shipped to UK mainland (extra £10 for shipping to Northern Ireland For myself) which i though was very reasonable since it weighted a ton :lol:


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

The TT made it to Titanic Dubs at the weekend, only getting caught on ramps and rough ground a few times, though thankfully no damage to the car other than scrapes on the under tray and damaging the splitter once again.


















































For those who attended may have noticed the splitter was in very bad shape....well its in worse shape now after catching it on the way home from the show, but will be changing it for a new Carbon one for the new year, possibly a completely different design. Car was brought back to the unit, and now Sorn'd till a later date when it has to go on the road for some work (paint etc) Planed to start saving and make some purchases in the coming months but already started spending :lol: Not letting the cat out the "bag" yet, but knowing me i probably will once parts start arriving, though hoping the put the car in for paint early next year for a front end respray (possibly more depending on funds), and alot of other mods planed for Dubshed in April.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Went threw and sorted all my camera gear a few weeks back after alot of it being in storage, and with the darker evenings rolling in and the TT off the road, thought it was a good excuse to get the Studio lights out and give them a go.


























































































A little bit rusty with the lights as havent used them in about 5 years when i used to do Portrait photography but pretty happy with how they came out need a better back drop

And now the cat that was in the bag in the previous post, people who follow me on Instagram or Facebook will have spotted these already so might as well post them here too

























Airlift Performance Series Front struts, For those who dont know the difference, the more common Airlift struts people fit are the "XL Slam" Series which is basically a basic strut with a bag fitted. These are "Performance" Series versions which have adjustable camber, and Dampening, and also a threaded strut to allow adjustment on the bag on the strut similar to a coilover adjustment. Still need to purchase the Rear bags and Management set up, but at least this is a good start.


----------



## dave65 (Oct 10, 2017)

very nice, the best colour in my opinion.


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks for taking the time to upload the pics again. Just read the whole thread, great reading. 8)


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Another Parcel arrived today!









Rear Airlift bags to match the Fronts in the previous post, Also have my Airlift Management Set up to arrive, Opted for the Airlift 3p Management rather than the v2 i was originally going to go for. Plan is to have it all fitted up early in the new year, then send the car off to get the paintwork bits sorted. Few other plans i want to have done for dubshed, but more on that when my bank account recovers after this months spending!



Allspeed said:


> Thanks for taking the time to upload the pics again. Just read the whole thread, great reading. 8)


Thanks, good to hear people are enjoying the read, I love reading similar detailed builds so was only right i fixed mine while i could.



dave65 said:


> very nice, the best colour in my opinion.


Cheers, I wasnt a red fan at first, but VERY quickly grew on me when the sun hit it in the right spot was love at first sight! lol


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Management Arrived, now just to fit it.










No photos of the compressor but opted to go for a all black version rather than the usual chrome ones that come with the airlift kits people go for, though with my initial idea for the boot build it wont be seen either way, but was the same price as the chrome version anyway lol Down side to it all sitting ready to go is i want to fit it now. though ive enough work on atm, ive not even looked at it since titanic dubs, sitting in the corner of the unit gathering dust lol 4 months till dubshed....plenty of time lol


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Well after 10 years of saying "im going to put air suspension in it!" on every car ive owned......its finally fitted!!


































And for those who dont know airlift....its not always low


















Over the moon with the car now, and drive so nice and havent even played with the strut damping adjustment. so much nicer drive than the coilovers previously, not that it was terrible but it almost feels standard now especially at drive height. No Chassis notch needed as shes sitting on the arches as it is and the driveshaft doesnt touch, also the Antiroll bar is still fitted which many do away with so it keeps the handling as should.

No picks of the build currently as its currently being built but most of the set up will be hidden with only part of the tank exposed.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

What a awesome read Jamesc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev5 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hiya great read loving your build.
Can I ask where you got the vin plate replacement for the scuttle do you have link?
Need this for my mine.

Thanks

Kev


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Look fantastic on the air, certainly moves it up a level for shows. Did you fit it all yourself?

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcarlile23 (Mar 8, 2009)

Just so you know James I hate you and I am jealous of you.

Car looks awesome mate.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Kev5 said:


> Hiya great read loving your build.
> Can I ask where you got the vin plate replacement for the scuttle do you have link?
> Need this for my mine.
> 
> ...


Cheers, It was from a member of a TT group on Facebook, He has a "business page" also on facebook called "Carbon Griffin" he has the plates and various other carbon bits listed. He can also customise them with colours and logos etc.



gogs said:


> What a awesome read Jamesc


Cheers



Ian_W said:


> Look fantastic on the air, certainly moves it up a level for shows. Did you fit it all yourself?


Thanks really happy with how its sitting, I had planned to do it myself, but with the car needing to be finished by April for a car show as well as other work im doing to it myself, and MOT is due this month i needed a fairly quick turn around, plus with the temperatures lately and the work load i have on currently it wouldnt have been ready so paid a local authorised installer to do it, though didnt have them do a boot install, i just fitted a MDF board in the boot and told him the tank in a particular area and the rest were ever it needed it to be and ill build round it.



rcarlile23 said:


> Just so you know James I hate you and I am jealous of you.
> 
> Car looks awesome mate.


 :lol: :lol: well at least your honest! Thanks Yeah really pleased of it myself so glad i FINALLY did it. Transformed the car completely, i can drive it hard and not worry about bottoming out on semi decent roads we have here.


----------



## RYTT225 (Sep 17, 2017)

Car looks really good, the air suspension finishes it off perfectly!


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Been far too busy to update this, though the car went for MOT the other week Passed with no issues thankfully, Though for all the miles it had done since previous mot and a pile of new parts. Though there was a local show in Portadown Carpark decided to take the car down for a nosy


















Excuse the Number plate placement i haddnt got round to making a new stick on number plate.

Next up was dubshed, i always liked the Cupra style splitter i had on before (especially when in carbon) but it wasnt 100% so decided to try this 3 piece splitter, wasnt 100% sold on it but decided to spray it and fit it anyway and make my mind up. Car the Night before dubshed ready to go after a full detail, interior boot build complete and new splitter. I had last minute realised i haddnt ordered any leather for the boot build and only had enough to do a part, and ordering online with the Easter holidays, it would have left it tight for arriving, so called into a local fabric shop all they had was black or brown so opted for Black as i thought it would be better than plain MDF









Sadly after leaving my place on the way to dubshed on the Saturday Morning, pulled out to over take a car 2mins from mine, and was met with a grinding noise, sadly the front lower splitter had partly came off was scraping the ground, so as it was fixable no point chucking it, and had no easy way of securing it at the show and looked silly sitting in the passenger seat the whole time i set it in front of the car at the show.


































































Version 2.0 Of the splitter is already in Progress with the Gloss black centre bit being replaced with a Carbon Fibre verison, and seeing as the splitter has grown on me i will make it more secure fitting (it was previously Trim Tape and self tappers but manged to pull out over the self tappers) Also hoping to get the car into paint to have the front end and side skirts painted, Also getting some interior work next month, and the engine bay work done, Also a pile of parts sitting waiting some custom work being done on them to go on the car.


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

That's a beautiful car James, a real credit to you and your efforts.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Tuscan12 said:


> That's a beautiful car James, a real credit to you and your efforts.


Cheers mate

Not much to update of lately, Car has been my daily driver and bar costing a fortune to fuel to go to work and "on site" jobs around the country, has been pretty issue free......well bar loosing half my passenger side wheel arch liner....still dunno what happened it!

But last week attended Cars, Bikes & Coffee at the local civic centre 









Then Also Loughgall Festival Of Motorsport/JPCCNI Show, on a suppliers stand.

























After the show was parked up talking with a few mates, and another pulled up in his slightly modified Misano Red TT

















Funny people look at my car and think big wheels and airlift.....but when you see the two parked side by side there is some difference.

And Finally Cars and Coffee at Down Royal









People were also asking for a video of the air else were so thought i might as well include it on here too. (excuse the wind noise)





Few more modifications lined up over the coming weeks, and hopefully a trip to the bodyshop for paint work as theres bits really annoying me.


----------



## Kang (Feb 5, 2018)

Excellent work. Just read the whole build. I hope that hasn't cursed you as every time I write "just read the whole build" that seems to be the last post. Never to be heard of again. I hope that's not the case this time as I love a mk1 on air.


----------



## Sierragls (Nov 26, 2017)

Do you have a link to the new splitter, it looks really nice.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Sierragls said:


> Do you have a link to the new splitter, it looks really nice.


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-1998 ... 2749.l2649

Is the exact one i bought.



Kang said:


> Excellent work. Just read the whole build. I hope that hasn't cursed you as every time I write "just read the whole build" that seems to be the last post. Never to be heard of again. I hope that's not the case this time as I love a mk1 on air.


Cheers! Hopefully it will continue on as ive alot of plans for the car.

Update Time

Seeing as im planing on a few road trips i thought it was about time i done a test run. Was a show in the Republic of Ireland about 200miles from home, only down side travelling that far if it rained, so about an hour before the indoor applications closed i sent of an entry, and got accepted, so atleast if it rained my car would be inside. 

















Guts of 400miles round trip with a few detours and runs, with no issues, great roads driving down with little to no traffic so early in the morning was great fun, and thanks to the air ride on worries of bottoming out or sumping the car! i could drive the car hard with ease. locked the car up for a well deserved rest and a day or two later, Little did i know my fabia daily would break down on me so have been running the TT daily this last month, costing a fortune for work etc, but alot of fun smiles per gallon and all that.

Attended another local event for charity.

















Also now with some future Mods. I had been watching a set of Porsche Brake calipers one day and was seconds from messaging the seller, and happened to flick onto Facebook News feed to be greeted with a forsale advert from a Friend seconds before. 









Audi RS4 B7 Steering wheel with airbag. Had been after one for years but couldnt justify the price they fetch used, and buying from ebay you cant really tell the condition till it arrives. So jumped on it when this came up, Sadly with running the car daily recently ive not been able to sit down and actually fit it incase i break something and put the car out of action.

I think they suit the Mk1 TT interiors so well with the silver trim matching the TTs trim. (random image from google of one in a TT)









Also as the Steering wheel is perforated leather, and seeing as the car doesnt have any im getting some bits retrimed to match, but nothing over kill, more on that when its done. Hopefully getting the car in for paint very soon, and a few other bits and pieces planned, hopefully have the daily back in action tomorrow and can start working on the TT again.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

With the Daily broken once more ive not being able to get working on the TT recently, but after buying another daily the TT had abit of rest after 3k miles since April. So it was about time i got into fitting the RS4 Wheel

Modifiying the OEM TT loom and RS4 Loom









All Finished









All Fitted and Working, Tried to get the Buttons to light up but that didnt go to plan so will do another attempt at that in future, but currently happy enough with the Airbag happy (no errors or lights) and the Horn working. 

















Cars booked into the Bodyshop next month to get all the bodywork parts that bugging me sorted and have it nearly finished exterior wise. Also making new carbon centre caps for the OZs as the current ones are starting to fail (was my first attempt at carbon and learned the process better now)


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

I was planning on bringing the car over to Fitteduk in Manchester at the end of July, though didnt want to bring the car with the bent wing, and dented sills and stone chipped paint etc, Pete at Paintworkz fitted me in with short notice, though a week before the car was due to go in i decided to pull the car from the trip, as i wasnt due to get the car back till the week i was going, and wanting to do a full detail, coating etc as well as a service and a full check over mechanical wise, something was bound to get over looked or missed with my luck and something happen, but still left the car to get the bodywork done but without as much pressure, and fly over to the show instead.










Picked the car up from Paintworks on the Saturday, and brought it to Built Show on the Sunday. Awesome job as usual and paintwork finally sweet! after years of "ill get it sorted next month" the skirts are finally dent free!


































and a Few leaving the show

































Car lay up in the unit up until yesterday were i decided to take it a run to work, and called over to the CustomBuilt Show in Lisburn after for a run Parked up outside but spotted this pic online.









Pleased with how the car is looking atm, need to give the front end some correction work now to get it to the same standard as the rest, but will be holding off till the new year as it will be pretty much off the road soon other than going to places to get work done so would end up likely needing minor correction again after various places working around it etc. Not sure whats next, quite a few plans and few bits i want to sort.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

As much as i love airing out the car always sat a bit low for me especially at the back when dropped, the look made worse by the extreme camber on full drop the top of the wheel just disappears. Had some old bigger spacers laying about so thought id try them on for size. Much happier with the "stance" now, though id like it a bit more, thought not sure yet if i can get away with another 5mm or so, with out pushing on the arches, but for now im pleased. 

















Attended an Audi Club meet at Belfast Audi. 

















Then Autofest in Omagh









































Cars booked into Titanic Dubs next weekend. Then is off the road till next year bar going places for work, have been in talks with a few companies about getting work done over the coming months but more on that as and when.


----------



## MK1_Shep (Aug 24, 2018)

Just gone through your whole build thread,

Love how the car has ended up look after a few different styles, really does look stunning now,

Love the QS style harness bar - I couldn't see anything about where you picked it up from, any details would be awesome

cheers


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

MK1_Shep said:


> Just gone through your whole build thread,
> 
> Love how the car has ended up look after a few different styles, really does look stunning now,
> 
> ...


Cheers mate i do like to have a bit of fun with the cars and change them up, though this current style sort of happened by accident, but well pleased with how its turned out!

I made the QS style bar myself, i bought metal and cut it to sized and made brackets etc, then had a mate weld it (dont own a welder or know how to weld, though nearly bought a welder to learn and do it but decided against buying one for the sake of a 10min job) Then painted it myself.


----------



## MK1_Shep (Aug 24, 2018)

That's what I've been looking at doing for mine, it doesn't look like too bad of a job to be honest, it's just the black bit I'm trying to get my head round at the moment!

Cheers man


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Attended GTINIs Titanic Dubs yesterday, Had planned a few mods but sadly they didnt arrive in time

Playing with some vinyl i mocked up this design for a bit of "detail" really pleased with how it looks on the car









Some photos at the show.

















































Even came home with a Top Ten Trophy, 









Cracking finish to the shows this year leaving with a trophy, Typically the parts that was due to be here during the week arrived while i was at Titanic dubs, so those will appear on the car over the coming months as well as others planned.



MK1_Shep said:


> That's what I've been looking at doing for mine, it doesn't look like too bad of a job to be honest, it's just the black bit I'm trying to get my head round at the moment!
> 
> Cheers man


Yeah was simple enough to make similar to mine though isnt as tidy as the OEM versions but still looks the part. For the net mines a Land Rover Discovery luggage net. I had planned to get seat belt material and make a proper net, thought never got round to doing it.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

So time for the Winter changes, Being mostly happy with the exterior, and bulk of Engine work and chassis work, the area that was lagging the most was the interior, not that its a bad place to be but needs a few things to get it sorted. Ive been on and off the last few years on interior colours for a full re trim and never been really able to commit to a decision, and kept putting interior mods off. Also with taking a run down south earlier in the year was a "test" run for a long journey, thankfully the car went well but practically it wasnt ideal, time i loaded the cleaning stuff and camera gear into the car...i had no space, plus had little hidden storage and always had stuff on display that ideally i wouldnt want on display at a show.

Started by ripping the whole lot out, in an attempt to create space....while adding another amp and more wiring lol

















And after several days of trial and error moving stuff about and putting it back and forward in and out, i settled on this..which wasnt miles away from what i started with.. (not the final version just the final mock up with what i have)

















The amps will be covered and the "rear seat" section will be boxed off "nicely" and be used for storage. Also above removed rear bose speakers and started with some sound deading ready for new speakers, which will be amped up via the second amp thats fitted above. Though leaving the rest of the boot build till i get the trim work started in areas then can build the rear portion back up and work on the wood/fibreglass work.

Re routing alot of wires and running new wires means the lower dash out job, Also upgrading door speakers too so while im at it i ran all new wire to the doors and rear speaker locations so will be running better quality wiring and fittings than the oem stuff. 

















Doors will be lined with sound deading, though picked up a slight door ding at a show recently (only time the car has been parked with other cars near it) very slight dent nightmare to see but i know its there, but that will hopefully getting sorted this week or next then can line the doors. unlike the rear speakers being hidden behind the rear panels i want to put the fronts on the door card, but still look nice. so picked up some spare door cards, to cut up/fibreglass etc









Front Speakers : Rockford Fosgate P165 
Rear Speakers : Rockford Fosgate P1650 
Which goes along well with my Rockford Fosgate Sub i fitted last year. 









Toying with various ideas to bring some red inside but not too much, Sent a spare seats belts to be re webbed in Red. Really pleased with how they came out. 









Ive had the trimmers and various fabric companies pulling their hairs out over samples of various materials, ive a good 30 samples sitting and none are what im after, i dunno what it is, but ill know it when i see it, i had been all set for alcantara, and ordered a few samples to choose a colour.... i just didnt like the material when it arrived (i know i know.... but £100+ a metre you have to like it) Awaiting a few more samples this week so hopefully ill have the final choices made as its currently the biggest hold up.

Once ive picked materials the headcloth will be getting modified to hold the Airlift controller and fully trimmed as well as the pillars and other panels. Then can make progress on the boot build again. I plan to change to a smooth air tank and hardline set up (also tempted with a carbon fibre tank.....but at £500 im in two minds lol)

My Cam Cover gasket in the engine bay is leaking so have a new one of them sitting waiting to go on but plan to powder coat the cover while its off, and relocating the N249 valve and hoses ontop of the cover to give a cleaner look, also a few other things in the pipelines for the engine bay but more on that when it comes.


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

Really looking forward to see how the interior looks after all the work is done, if it's the same as your attention to detail on the exterior then it should be amazing.


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

It's such a shame audi decided to mount the speakers on the door cars and use a skeleton for the door frame as they are never going to get a decent sound. They can be made to look nice and OEM, but the card will still flex too much. It's held on by drrop clips and a single bolt, LOL

I believe mounting the front mids in the kick panels would be the best idea, but that's a LOT of fabrication work to undertake. Depends how much of an audiophile you are I guess.

Have a look through this thread about Chris' car and what P.S Sound have achieved.

https://talkaudio.co.uk/my-audi-tt-inst ... -s920.html


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

So Fast forward quite a few months waiting for parts, working away, and loosing interest in the TT completely for a while, then i broke my phone and lost a pile of progress photos, but alot of the stuff changed again anyway.

So went threw various variations of boot builds and only the photo i have of this version left since breaking my phone








Was getting happy with how it was turning out with a floating tank look finished it all up trimmed and plumbed in went away and came back.....really wasnt happy with it so ripped it out and started again.

Fast forward and this was the finished version. custom smoothed side panels, and boot trimmed in Charcoal suede, Seamless air tank with hardlines (they are symmetrical just look a bit odd in the pics)


















Headcloth with the 3p controler mounted into it, along with a new Pioneer headunit with the bluetooth mic mounted into the headcloth for a more OEM hidden look. Sunvisors are still to be trimmed when i get the time to do it. Pillers and headcloth (and sunvisors when done) trimmed in Charcoal Seuede 









Doors fully sound deading now too









Now the door cards i spent ages Planning a design then building Version1, quickly mocked up a trim job on them (Wasnt final) as i was in two minds in the bare fibreglass/wood form, trimmed it and still wasnt 100% left it a few days and then hated them. 









Version2, was close to how i wanted but still not 100%









In the end settled for mounting in the OEM locations behind the door for temporary measure. i have another idea in my head of how i want it, but currently unsure if its possible or how to do it so some learning/testing/practices will be done in future.

Rear Components were fitted behind the rear trim panels in OEM locations and fully sound deaded as well though lost the pics of those

Red Seatbelts fitted









Even thought the bumper to ground level isnt the lowest








sump cover/subframe basically sits on the ground on full drop. So much for the Anti roll bar and no chassis notch stopping the car going low lol

Attended Cars & Coffee Down Royal in April for its first outing
































0









Tuesday the week of dubshed the car had its MOT, thankfully it passed with no issues, so to celebrate i ordered up a new RamAir intake and Heat shield to freshen up the engine bay since the Honda S2000 cone was looking a bit tired









Also tinted my headlights 









Sadly while preping the car for Dubshed i found someone had drove into the car while it was parked up on Tuesday either at work, Petrol station or at home, left a kink across the drivers wing. Now thats bad enough, but given i had a Dent guy out a week prior pulling a dent out the door i got at Autofest, and sorting a few minor dents in the passenger wing, i was really annoyed, but its booked in with him again to get this sorted.

Dubshed










































































































Genuine Carbon Fibre OEM-Mount phone holder










Loads more plans to do, mainly interior and engine bay work, though looking at new wheels currently too, but more on those when i finally pick and buy something.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

So Fast forward quite a few months waiting for parts, working away, and loosing interest in the TT completely for a while, then i broke my phone and lost a pile of progress photos, but alot of the stuff changed again anyway.

So went threw various variations of boot builds and only the photo i have of this version left since breaking my phone








Was getting happy with how it was turning out with a floating tank look finished it all up trimmed and plumbed in went away and came back.....really wasnt happy with it so ripped it out and started again.

Fast forward and this was the finished version. custom smoothed side panels, and boot trimmed in Charcoal suede, Seamless air tank with hardlines (they are symmetrical just look a bit odd in the pics)


















Headcloth with the 3p controler mounted into it, along with a new Pioneer headunit with the bluetooth mic mounted into the headcloth for a more OEM hidden look. Sunvisors are still to be trimmed when i get the time to do it. Pillers and headcloth (and sunvisors when done) trimmed in Charcoal Seuede 









Doors fully sound deading now too









Now the door cards i spent ages Planning a design then building Version1, quickly mocked up a trim job on them (Wasnt final) as i was in two minds in the bare fibreglass/wood form, trimmed it and still wasnt 100% left it a few days and then hated them. 









Version2, was close to how i wanted but still not 100%









In the end settled for mounting in the OEM locations behind the door for temporary measure. i have another idea in my head of how i want it, but currently unsure if its possible or how to do it so some learning/testing/practices will be done in future.

Rear Components were fitted behind the rear trim panels in OEM locations and fully sound deaded as well though lost the pics of those

Red Seatbelts fitted









Even thought the bumper to ground level isnt the lowest








sump cover/subframe basically sits on the ground on full drop. So much for the Anti roll bar and no chassis notch stopping the car going low lol

Attended Cars & Coffee Down Royal in April for its first outing
































0









Tuesday the week of dubshed the car had its MOT, thankfully it passed with no issues, so to celebrate i ordered up a new RamAir intake and Heat shield to freshen up the engine bay since the Honda S2000 cone was looking a bit tired









Also tinted my headlights 









Sadly while preping the car for Dubshed i found someone had drove into the car while it was parked up on Tuesday either at work, Petrol station or at home, left a kink across the drivers wing. Now thats bad enough, but given i had a Dent guy out a week prior pulling a dent out the door i got at Autofest, and sorting a few minor dents in the passenger wing, i was really annoyed, but its booked in with him again to get this sorted.

Dubshed










































































































Genuine Carbon Fibre OEM-Mount phone holder










Loads more plans to do, mainly interior and engine bay work, though looking at new wheels currently too, but more on those when i finally pick and buy something.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Not many modifications lately just been out enjoying the car with a few minor changes.

Was dailying the car for a period and atteneded Jacobs SuperCar Cars & Coffee @PMG autocare










Loughgall Festival of Motorsport JPCCNI Show & Shine




























Came home with a Top10 Trophy.

Few photos after the show with a friends Misano Red TT, basically a standard version of mine with a few minor mods.





































Cars & Coffee Craigavon Some may have notice i also removed the small Quattro Badge on the upper grill.




























Took the car down to MLVW show in Kilbeggan Co. Westmeath for a run. Stopped enroute for a photo





































While at the show had a guy take a some photos saying he was interested in doing like a spotlight feature on the car in a local magazine down south while covering the show.

Cars & Coffee Down Royal










Now for some modifications

OEM Knee Pads










Replaced with Carbon Fibre Verisons



















Carbon Window Switch










Along with the Grab Handles Trimmed in Perforated Leather to match the RS4 Steering wheel.










Rare for me to like stickers on a car, but for some reason fancied a sunstrip, Perks of the Job i mocked this up Matt Black Sunstrip with Audi Sport logo overlayed in Gloss black, Not 100% sure on it atm but will do for a while.










Also the car was treated to a full machine polish and Ceramic coating, seeing as it never got much attention since Dubshed last year, and since the front end was painted in August it needed a bit of correction, Also Fitted up some new Hankook Tyres up front (rears will be replaced soon to match)










Last minute i applied for a show in England, and got accepted, so booked the boat and made the trip across to Gateshead Stadium for Kulturschock Show at the weekend with a few friends.










Finally Arrived at the show,














































Stopped off at Stranrear on the way to the boat.










Thankfully no issues with the car over the weekend, other than the Indicator relay taking fits, with the indicators not working at times, though new hazzard switch orderd this evening from Audi (relays are built into the switch housing), But really enjoyed getting the TT out and used, and Enjoyed around some of the roads across Scotland and england en route to Newcastle.


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

No "Garage Queen" then. I think it's great that you get so much out of the car, and I, for one, envy you. Have a good Summer. Mac.


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

Jamesc said:


> Now the door cards i spent ages Planning a design then building Version1, quickly mocked up a trim job on them (Wasnt final) as i was in two minds in the bare fibreglass/wood form, trimmed it and still wasnt 100% left it a few days and then hated them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morning James. I've got some steel mounting rings and brackets along with covers for the door card ready for some 165mm midbass if you are interested? I've decided I simply cannot be arsed to do the audio side in mine. These were made by Peter at PS Sounds for Chris


----------

